# Avengers: Endgame - Schadet der Blockbuster den Kinos?



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame - Schadet der Blockbuster den Kinos?*

						Disney und Marvel fahren momentan mit Avengers: Endgame Rekordeinnahmen ein. Man könnte meinen, dass sich auch Kinobetreiber über den Erfolg freuen. Doch die Einnahmen gehen in erster Linie an Disney. Für alle anderen können sogar kurz- und langfristige Verluste entstehen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Schadet der Blockbuster den Kinos?*


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2019)

> Wenn der Superhelden-Hype einmal abflaut, wird sich das Kino neu erfinden müssen.


Tja, das ist leider schon lange so.

Früher entführte ein Kino den Besucher in ferne Welten, andere Zivilisationen, die noch nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat.
Oder ins Märchenreich, zu den Indianern und Cowboys, auf eine einsam Insel.
Da war man komplett aus der Realität herausgelöst und erlebte ein Abenteuer nach dem anderen.

Man sah auch gute Krimis (Delon, Trintignant, Douglas, Edgar Wallace, Alfred Hitchcock, J. Reno, ... ) oder Komödien (L. de Funes, Spencer / Hill, J. Reno, E. Olsen, ...).

Ging das Licht an, schlug der harte Alltag wieder zu.

Die Filme hatte einen roten Faden und waren spannend.
Das trifft sogar auf Teile des Marvell-Universums zu.

Aber wenn man ein Genre bis zum geht nicht mehr ausquetscht, werden die Filme immer schlechter (Star Wars, Police Academy, ... ).

Und zahlen tut die Rechnung nun mal der Kleinste (Filmtheater, Zuschauer) - wie immer.


----------



## ForeShadow (1. Mai 2019)

Die erste Ebene ist vollkommen legitime, zudem war es in der Vergangenheit so, dass die Kinobetreiber in den USA die Hälfte der Einnahmen für sich behalten durften, diese fetten Jahre sind vorbei.

Die zweite Ebene ist Unsinn, die sogenannten Kritiker tun nur ihre persönliche Meinung über Filme kund und spiegeln nicht den Geschmack der Allgemeinheit wieder. Große Filmstudios investieren in Blockbustern, weil sie damit Erfolg haben, sollte es mal floppen, werden die auch vorsichtig. Das konnte man in der Vergangenheit sehen.

Die Aussage: 


> "Dabei bringen mehrere kleine Produktionen bei gleicher Besucherzahl den Kinobetreibern deutlich mehr ein, als ein Blockbuster."


Ist eine Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung, wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätten die großen Filmstudios es schon längst gemacht. Nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit und Muße und geht ständig ins Kino, es gibt noch abseits der Kinos ein anderes Leben.


----------



## Körschgen (1. Mai 2019)

ForeShadow schrieb:


> Die Aussage: "Dabei bringen mehrere kleine Produktionen bei gleicher Besucherzahl den *Kinobetreibern* deutlich mehr ein, als ein Blockbuster." ist eine Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung, wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätten die großen *Filmstudios* es schon längst gemacht. Nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit und Muße und geht ständig ins Kino, es gibt noch abseits der Kinos ein anderes Leben.




Merkste selbst?!


----------



## Wiley_xxx (1. Mai 2019)

Das Kino neu erfinden? Er wird Zeit diesem Relikt aus vergangenen Tagen die Erstverwertung von Filmen zu nehmen und mit der Zeit zu gehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2019)

Warum sollte sich das Kino neu erfinden? Wenn der Trend vorbei geht, kommt ein neuer Trend. So einfach ist das.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn der Trend vorbei geht, kommt ein neuer Trend. So einfach ist das.


 So einfach ist das?
Welche Trends hatten wir denn bisher?


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Mai 2019)

Beim 1. Teil des Artikels stimme ich zu - beim zweiten nicht. Dann kommt eben ein neuer Trend, war ja vorher nichts anderes. Meine Freundin und ich gehen nur "mehr" ins Kino, wenn es sich eben bezahlt macht - spricht wegen den Effekten oder dergleichen. Aber eine 08/15 Komödie/Action Film/whatever kann ich auch Zuhause schauen


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2019)

Wiley_xxx schrieb:


> Das Kino neu erfinden? Er wird Zeit diesem Relikt aus vergangenen Tagen die Erstverwertung von Filmen zu nehmen und mit der Zeit zu gehen.



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch erstaunt dass die Trendwende so langsam geht.

Ich war auch in Endgame vergangenen Samstag im Kino. Und jetzt seien wir mal ehrlich.

Wenn ich zu Hause sitze und mir nen Film anschaue habe ich einen größeren Bildausschnitt (Bildschirmdiagonale pro Sitzabstand) bei mindestens gleicher (4K) Qualität und mindestens gleicher Tonqualität (DTS, EssenceOne, HD800). Ich muss mir nicht ne halbe Stunde schwachsinnige Kinowerbung reinziehen, mir läuft im Film niemand durchs Bild. Es klingelt kein Handy, es rascheln keine Popcorntüten, wenn ich ne Flasche Wasser/Cola/Bier trinken will zum Film muss ich mich nirgends anstellen und die Flasche kostet 30 cent statt 3 Euro. Ich muss nirgends hinfahren nirgends anstehen, keinen Eintritt zahlen und mich nicht nach Vorführzeiten richten. Und wenns mir passt mache ich eine Pause wann und wie oft es mir passt.

Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir abgesehen von der sozialen Komponente wenn man mit ner Gruppe zusammen geht wrklich kein einziges stichhaltiges Argument mehr ein überhaupt noch ins Kino zu gehen wenn man zu Hause eine passende Ausstattung hat zum Filme schauen (und Netflix und prime usw.) und aktuell eben noch der Zeitvorteil falls relevant.


----------



## Bevier (1. Mai 2019)

Dann kommt nach den Superheldenfilmen halt eine neue Sau, die durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Gab ja schon genug erfolgreiche Themen, deren Wiederbelebung noch nicht klappte, genau wie vorher die Superhelden, in den 70ern ganz groß dabei, in den 80ern stark rückläufig und in den 90ern gab es nur noch eine Handvoll...
Erst einmal Cowboy und Indianerfilme, dann Spione, dann Fortsetzungen alter Sci-Fi-Storys, die noch viele Fans haben und dann ist auch wieder Raum für Marvel, DC und Co.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu Hause sitze und mir nen Film anschaue habe ich einen größeren Bildausschnitt (Bildschirmdiagonale pro Sitzabstand) bei mindestens gleicher (4K) Qualität und mindestens gleicher Tonqualität (DTS, EssenceOne, HD800).


Sitzt du einen Meter vor deinem Fernseher?
Auch mal ehrlich: eine große Kinoleinwand kann man nicht zu Hause ersetzen. Und schon gar nicht das Soundsystem und die Klangkulisse in einem größeren Saal.



> Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir abgesehen von der sozialen Komponente wenn man mit ner Gruppe zusammen geht wrklich kein einziges stichhaltiges Argument mehr ein überhaupt noch ins Kino zu gehen wenn man zu Hause eine passende Ausstattung hat zum Filme schauen (und Netflix und prime usw.) und aktuell eben noch der Zeitvorteil falls relevant.


Für mich zählen mehrere Argumente dafür: Man kann die aktuellsten Filme gucken. Die Atmosphäre. Und die soziale Komponente. Ich gehe nie alleine ins Kino. Meistens in Grüppchen von 2-6 Mann.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir abgesehen von der sozialen Komponente wenn man mit ner Gruppe zusammen geht wrklich kein einziges stichhaltiges Argument mehr ein überhaupt noch ins Kino zu gehen [...]



Das Soziale muss deswegen noch nicht einmal leiden. Bei entsprechender Ausstattung kann man problemlos mit Freunden einen Heimkino-Session hinlegen und anschließend immer noch um die Häuser ziehen.


----------



## Körschgen (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sitzt du einen Meter vor deinem Fernseher?
> Auch mal ehrlich: eine große Kinoleinwand kann man nicht zu Hause ersetzen. Und schon gar nicht das Soundsystem und die Klangkulisse in einem größeren Saal




Nicht nur ersetzen sondern eindeutig überbieten...

Ich wüsste keinen Grund überhaupt einen Film im Kino zu gucken, daheim steht bessere Technik und ich mach Pause wenn ich pissen muss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sitzt du einen Meter vor deinem Fernseher?
> Auch mal ehrlich: eine große Kinoleinwand kann man nicht zu Hause ersetzen. Und schon gar nicht das Soundsystem und die Klangkulisse in einem größeren Saal.



Ich sitze auf meinem Bürostuhl zurückgelehnt etwa nen Meter (eher noch etwas weniger) vor meinem 32'' 4K-TFT beim Filmschauen. Und ja, die Bildfläche ist dann für mich größer als in den Kinos es sei denn ich bewege meinen Hintern 40km weit bis ins CineStar und setze mich in die erste Reihe des größten Kinos.

Das Soundsystem und die Klangkulisse eines größeren Saals habe ich völlig problemlos hier auch. Ich würde sogar behaupten dass mein Klangerlebnis besser ist da völlig Frei von Nebengeräuschen und perfekt abgestimmt. Vergleichbar mit im Kino am besten Platz der Abmischung (also genau in der Mitte) sitzen - und zwar alleine. Wenn du mal Kopfhörer für deutlich über 1000€ plus die entsprechenden Vorgeräte (DAC/KHV) benutzt hast wirst du feststellen, dass Kinoklang schlechter ist als das was man zu Hause haben kann, auch wenn das marketing natürlich das Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## DBGTKING (1. Mai 2019)

also ich gehe auch nicht mehr jedes Wochende ins Kino,vor einigen Monaten kamen mehr gute FIlme.Es gab mal Wochenden wo ich mal nicht im Kino war.Und wer weis wie es in zukunft aussieht.Gehe auch zu den Zeiten,wo die meisten ja eh nicht ins Kino gehen.Mir ist schon aufgefallen,das die meisten ab 20:00 uhr ins Kino gehen,davor sind es sehr wenige.Vermutlich haben die Kino wirklich ihre Rosigste Zeit hinter sich,also heißt es gut sparen,aufgehäufte rücklagen die müssen halt nun verwendet werden.
Vielleicht ändert sich das ja in Zukunft wieder.Aber einige kommen nur wegen dem guten Popcorns ins Kino.Wenn alles dem Bach runter geht,kann man ja Popcorn verkäufer ohne FIlme machen.Ich gehe auch gerne ins Kino wegen den guten Popcorns.Damit können sie also auch Geld verdienen.Wer weiß wie die Kinos in zukunft so aussehen werden.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Nicht nur ersetzen sondern eindeutig überbieten...
> 
> Ich wüsste keinen Grund überhaupt einen Film im Kino zu gucken, daheim steht bessere Technik und ich mach Pause wenn ich pissen muss.


Wow. Dann mußt du ja sehr viel Geld haben.  Bei Kinoanlagen im Wert von 100K und mehr.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Soundsystem und die Klangkulisse eines größeren Saals habe ich völlig problemlos hier auch. Ich würde sogar behaupten dass mein Klangerlebnis besser ist da völlig Frei von Nebengeräuschen und perfekt abgestimmt. Vergleichbar mit im Kino am besten Platz der Abmischung (also genau in der Mitte) sitzen - und zwar alleine. Wenn du mal Kopfhörer für deutlich über 1000€ plus die entsprechenden Vorgeräte (DAC/KHV) benutzt hast wirst du feststellen, dass Kinoklang schlechter ist als das was man zu Hause haben kann, auch wenn das marketing natürlich das Gegenteil behauptet.


Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen bessereren KLang als in der Elbphilhamornie.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

Ach so, beinahe vergessen: Vor allem kann man im Heimkino die Lautstärke justieren. Im Kino ist der Ton oftmals dermaßen berstend laut, dass er - egal wie hochwertig - einfach keine Freude macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen bessereren KLang als in der Elbphilhamornie.



Das eher nicht - aber garantiert einen störungsfreieren, da hustet nämlich keiner.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wow. Dann mußt du ja sehr viel Geld haben.  Bei Kinoanlagen im Wert von 100K und mehr.
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen bessereren KLang als in der Elbphilhamornie.


Es gibt natürlich Kinos mit toller Ausstattung, aber viele Kinos haben typische _Schwarz ist Hellgrau_-Projektoren und eben einiges an Nebengeräuschen durch die Mitzuschauer. Entsprechend geht das schon irgendwie auf...
Es gäbe übrigens technisch eine Sache, wegen der ich einen Untergang von Kinos als Massenphänomen befürworten würde und das ist das unsägliche Festhalten an 24FPS. Im Heimkino gibt es einfach weniger Hürden. Und es wäre halt echt toll, wenn es eines Tages echte Action-Sport-Flug-Whatever-Sequenzen gäbe, also Sequenzen, in denen man als Zuschauer auch etwas erkennen kann und nicht nur auf ein unscharfes Chaos blickt. Im Heimkino stellen sich dort auch keine Geschmacksfragen, zu 24FPS kann da jeder ja wieder selber zurückgehen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Kino ist der Ton oftmals dermaßen berstend laut, dass er - egal wie hochwertig - einfach keine Freude macht.


Da stimme ich zu. Aber unser Kino hat sich in dieser Hinsicht schon gebessert.


----------



## Bevier (1. Mai 2019)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> also ich gehe auch nicht mehr jedes Wochende ins Kino,vor einigen Monaten kamen mehr gute FIlme.Es gab mal Wochenden wo ich mal nicht im Kino war.Und wer weis wie es in zukunft aussieht.Gehe auch zu den Zeiten,wo die meisten ja eh nicht ins Kino gehen.Mir ist schon aufgefallen,das die meisten ab 20:00 uhr ins Kino gehen,davor sind es sehr wenige.Vermutlich haben die Kino wirklich ihre Rosigste Zeit hinter sich,also heißt es gut sparen,aufgehäufte rücklagen die müssen halt nun verwendet werden.
> Vielleicht ändert sich das ja in Zukunft wieder.Aber einige kommen nur wegen dem guten Popcorns ins Kino.Wenn alles dem Bach runter geht,kann man ja Popcorn verkäufer ohne FIlme machen.Ich gehe auch gerne ins Kino wegen den guten Popcorns.Damit können sie also auch Geld verdienen.Wer weiß wie die Kinos in zukunft so aussehen werden.



Wenn es dir nur um das Popcorn geht, für den Gegenwert von etwa 5 normalen Kinobesuchen (ohne Getränke und Futter) gibt´s schon verdammt gute Maschinen, mit ein wenig Übung bekommt man sehr günstig verdammt gutes Popcorn auch zu Hause hin. Wenn ich jetzt Werbung für Amazon machen wollte, könnte ich dir die hervorragende Rosenstein & Söhne Popcornmaschine für knapp 80 € hier verlinken ^^
Wenn man bedenkt, was Popcorn in der Produktion kostet und wieviel man dafür bezahlen darf, hat man die Kohle schnell wieder raus. Bei keinem anderen Artikel im Kino ist die Gewinnspanne ähnlich. Da würden selbst Apple und Co. von träumen. Die kommen nicht leicht auf Margen über 800%...
Ein großer Eimer ungepopptes Popcorn kostet nur 25 € und reicht für rund 100 Portionen á 5-8 € Kaufpreis im Kino. Dazu dann etwas Fett und Zucker oder Salz, was auch nur Centbeträge sind.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> also ich gehe auch nicht mehr jedes Wochende ins Kino,vor einigen Monaten kamen mehr gute FIlme.Es gab mal Wochenden wo ich mal nicht im Kino war.Und wer weis wie es in zukunft aussieht.


Ich gehe im Jahr etwa 5-8 mal ins Kino. Dann auch meistens Montags (Kinotag bei uns) und 2D. Das ist günstiger. 



> Gehe auch zu den Zeiten,wo die meisten ja eh nicht ins Kino gehen.Mir ist schon aufgefallen,das die meisten ab 20:00 uhr ins Kino gehen,davor sind es sehr wenige.


Wir gehen meistens mit unsere Truppe so um ~ 17 Uhr rein. 20 Uhr oder 20.15 Uhr ist uns zu spät.
Mit meiner Frau und meinem Sohn bin ich früher auch an Wochenenden um 14 oder 15 Uhr ins Kino gegangen einen schönen Animations bzw Familienfilm gucken.




> Vielleicht ändert sich das ja in Zukunft wieder.Aber einige kommen nur wegen dem guten Popcorns ins Kino.Wenn alles dem Bach runter geht,kann man ja Popcorn verkäufer ohne FIlme machen.Ich gehe auch gerne ins Kino wegen den guten Popcorns.Damit können sie also auch Geld verdienen.Wer weiß wie die Kinos in zukunft so aussehen werden.


Essen tu ich gar nicht im Kino. Ich hole mir nur ein Cola welche ich mir für den ganzen Film einteile.
Mein Sohn holt sich immer Nachos mit Käsedip.


----------



## SilentHunter (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wow. Dann mußt du ja sehr viel Geld haben.  Bei Kinoanlagen im Wert von 100K und mehr.
> Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen bessereren Klang als in der Elbphilhamornie.


Das sollte hoffentlich nicht der Fall sein können bei dem was der Kulturbunker für die Betuchten gekostet hat. 0,1% der Baukosten sollten allerdings reichen dir zu Hause ein Heimkino mit dem allerfeinsten einzurichten das man kaufen kann.


----------



## Körschgen (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wow. Dann mußt du ja sehr viel Geld haben.  Bei Kinoanlagen im Wert von 100K und mehr.




Naja günstig war es sicher nicht, allerdings habe ich auch wesentlich weniger Fläche zu optimieren.


Ich brauche keinen Saal beschallen, ich kann mir dafür erlauben 10.000 nur für meine LS auszugeben.

Ich brauch auch keine 20.000€ Leinwand, die passt bei mir nicht zum Sitzabstand.


Aber das wichtigste:
Die Technik in 90% der Kinos ist alter Schrott.


----------



## SFVogt (1. Mai 2019)

Den Kinogang würde ich mir erst dann sparen, wenn es zeitgleich die 4K UHD Bluray zu kaufen gäbe.

Was den Kinos allerdings wirklich an Attraktivität nimmt, ist meiner Meinung nach die veraltete Technik, da man mittlerweile bessere Bildqualität mit fast jedem 4K TV bekommt. Hier müsste man derzeit eigentlich die Kino Besucher mit 8K zum staunen bringen, Technik die für den Heimgebrauch noch viel zu teuer ist.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2019)

Das Kino ist im Begriff zu sterben, die Steamingdienste machen ihnen zunehmend der Gar aus, so wie die Videorekorder das mit den Pornokinos getan haben (wer will das Erlebnis bitteschön gemeinsam mit mehreren Männern teilen ?!?), sowie die Erstverwertung aufgegeben wird, war es das mit den Kinos. Genau, wie man auch quasi alle Videotheken ausgerottet hat.

Wirklich neu erfinden, im Sinne von zum alten Ruhm zurückkehren, kann man sich wohl nicht, die guten alten Zeiten sind vorbei. Es wird einige wenige Kinos geben, in denen sich Filmfreunde zusammenfinden, vorzugsweise eher kleinere Kinos, die durchgehalten haben, in den größeren Städten.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Für mich zählen mehrere Argumente dafür: Man kann die aktuellsten Filme gucken. Die Atmosphäre. Und die soziale Komponente. Ich gehe nie alleine ins Kino. Meistens in Grüppchen von 2-6 Mann.



Um ehrlich zu sein sind andere Menschen das nervigste, das es in Kinos gibt, neben kaugummiverklebten Stühlen. Im besten Fall nimmt man sie nicht wahr, wenn es blöd läuft, dann stören sie, dass man Popcorn leise essen kann, das wissen viele nicht, auch muß der letzte Milliliter aus dem Becher gesagt werden und schlimmstenfalls ruinieren sie den Film, wenn jemand seiner Partnerin den Film erklären muß. 

Zwar ist das zusammensitzen mit den Kumpels vor und nach dem Film tatsächlich eine tolle Sache, nur kann man auch so ins Restaurant gehen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen bessereren KLang als in der Elbphilhamornie.



An gute Kopfhörer kommt in der Tat wenig heran.

Zum Thema Technik: der 3D Boom hat dazu geführt, dass nun auch die 2D Filme in Kinos sehr dunkel sind, da viele die Polarisationsfilter in den normalen Vorstellungen nichtmehr abnehmen. Dadurch verlieren die Kinos dann ganz klar gegen meinen Monitor.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Ich finde die Preise für einen Kino Gang sind schlicht zu teuer, wenn man das 3D Kino, Popcorn und was zu trinken zusammen rechnet, kann ich mir locker die 4k Bluray kaufen und kann den Film so oft schauen wie ich Lust habe und mich kostet eine Cola zuhause auch keine 5€, sonden nicht mal 1/5.
Würde man nicht immer gespoilert werden, wenn man nicht früh genug nach Release den Film gesehen hat, würde ich gar nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sitze auf meinem Bürostuhl zurückgelehnt etwa nen Meter (eher noch etwas weniger) vor meinem 32'' 4K-TFT beim Filmschauen. Und ja, die Bildfläche ist dann für mich größer als in den Kinos es sei denn ich bewege meinen Hintern 40km weit bis ins CineStar und setze mich in die erste Reihe des größten Kinos.



Ich habe auch einen 32" UHD Monitor. Problem ist mein Schädel lässt sich beim realen Größenverhältnis nicht austricksen. Da nützt es auch nichts mit der Nase am Monitor zu kleben da es trotzdem kleiner wirkt als auf dem 55" OLED. Der ist wiederum selbst im Sessel aus 1 1/2m kleiner in der Wirkung als die Kinoleinwand im Keller bei einem Kumpel auf 3-4m Abstand.

Rest stimme ich aber zu dass man eher Nachteile durch Störungen erhält und nicht selber bestimmen kann wann Pausen sind.


----------



## zotac2012 (1. Mai 2019)

Die erste Kinogeneration ist doch schon in den 80iger Jahren gestorben, dann hat man aus dem Kino ein Event gemacht in Form von Filmpalästen, wo man die Kinos größer gemacht und ein Ambiente Drumherum geschaffen hat mit entsprechender Gastronomie. Aber das Kino wird den Untergang nicht mehr aufhalten können, nicht nur wegen der ganzen Streamingdienste, sondern auch, weil der TV mittlerweile Home-Kino Größe erreicht. So kann man Alleine, mit Frau oder Freundin, mit Familie oder Freunden einen schönen gemütlichen Abend mit Essen oder Grillen zu Hause verbringen und dann auch noch einen schönen Film schauen. 

Man muss sich auch nicht mehr ärgern, einen schlechten Platz zu erwischen oder das sich jemand vor einem setzt und man nichts mehr sieht. Dazu kommt noch die ganze Terrorproblematik, wo man ja auch nicht mehr sicher sein kann, dass irgendein Spinner auf die Idee kommt, einfach mal in der Gegend rumzuballern oder sich in die Luft zu sprengen. Zu Hause ist es dann doch für viele am Schönsten, kann man alles auch gut nachvollziehen!


----------



## CvBuron (1. Mai 2019)

So, ich muss einmal die Lanze *für* das Kino brechen, obwohl das wahrscheinlich einige aus der Sicht eines Besuchers überhaupt nicht verstehen können. Zum einem ist erst einmal wichtig, in was für ein Kino man geht - bei der technischen Ausstattung eines Kinos gibt es genauso Qualitätsunterschiede wie bei Autos, Bildschirmen usw. Wenn man in lieblos hingerotztes BWL-ler Kinocenter geht, dann kann es schon mal durchaus passieren, das die Technik nicht so geil ist und man trotzdem schön zur Kasse gebeten wird. Zumindest was die Bildqualität betrifft, kann man durchaus vorher feststellen was einen erwartet - die meisten Kinos haben ihre technischen Daten online verfügbar. Für mich ist die derzeit beste verfügbare Projektion mit Sony 4K-Projektoren zu finden, oder Christie (in Deutschland eher selten). Bei Sony hat man z.B. den Vorteil, dass der Projektor mehrere Lampen verwendet statt einer zentralen, daher ist die Leinwand von Rand bis Mitte gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet, die Farben sind lebendig und die Kontraste stark. Beim Ton ist es ein bisschen schwieriger, da findet man selten genaue Infos. Die Leute im Saal sind halt leider mitunter wirklich ein Problem, aber das ist die Gesellschaft... 
Als Kinobetreiber hat man es schwer: Man sitzt zwischen den Stühlen, auf der einen Seite hat man tolle, teure Technik, die man nicht voll nutzen kann, weil der entsprechende Content durch die Studios nicht kommt. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Gäste, die etwas geboten bekommen wollen - inzwischen gibt es aber fast nur noch Superheldenblockbuster, wo andere Filme kaum eine Chance haben. Das zusammen mit dem enormen Kostendruck ist tatsächlich schwierig. Ich kenne im größeren Umkreis inzwischen viele Kinoleute, die ihre Kinos mit Herzblut betreiben, aber es immer schwerer haben und auch nicht wissen, was die Zukunft bringt. 


Aber ich gehe mal auf ein paar Sachen aus diesem Thread aus meiner Sicht als technischer Mitarbeiter eines kleinen mittelständischen Kinos ein: 



ForeShadow schrieb:


> Die erste Ebene ist vollkommen legitime, zudem war es in der Vergangenheit so, dass die Kinobetreiber in den USA die Hälfte der Einnahmen für sich behalten durften, diese fetten Jahre sind vorbei.
> Die Aussage: "Dabei bringen mehrere kleine Produktionen bei gleicher Besucherzahl den Kinobetreibern deutlich mehr ein, als ein Blockbuster." ist eine Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung, wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätten die großen Filmstudios es schon längst gemacht. Nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit und Muße und geht ständig ins Kino, es gibt noch abseits der Kinos ein anderes Leben.



Das stimmt teilweise, es ist "schlimmer" als früher, aber noch nicht dermaßen derb. Die Verleihsätze bewegen sich in Deutschland derzeit zwischen 38% bis 52% Abgabe pro Ticket an den Filmverleih, dazu kommt eine Mindestgarantie pro Spielwoche die gezahlt werden muss wenn zu wenig Besucher kommen. Sobald die Ticketabgabe die Mindestgarantie überschreitet, muss dieser Anteil gezahlt werden. Heißt aber auch: Die Blockbuster halten das Kino am Leben, denn andere Filme ziehen seit Jahren kaum genug Besucher. Bei einem Film mit wenig Besuchern kann der Betreiber durchaus draufzahlen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu Hause sitze und mir nen Film anschaue habe ich einen größeren Bildausschnitt (Bildschirmdiagonale pro Sitzabstand) bei mindestens gleicher (4K) Qualität und mindestens gleicher Tonqualität (DTS, EssenceOne, HD800).
> ...
> Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir abgesehen von der sozialen Komponente wenn man mit ner Gruppe zusammen geht wrklich kein einziges stichhaltiges Argument mehr ein überhaupt noch ins Kino zu gehen wenn man zu Hause eine passende Ausstattung hat zum Filme schauen (und Netflix und prime usw.) und aktuell eben noch der Zeitvorteil falls relevant.



Kurz: Nein, hast du nicht. Klar, mit einer tollen, wertigen Anlage zuhause kann subjektiv man viel erreichen, aber nicht mal mit einer Bluray kommt an die Qualität einer Kinovorführung heran - mit dem minderwertigen Content den die Streaming-Dienstleister einem als 4K verkaufen schon gar nicht. Ein Kinofilm (=DCP, Digital Cinema Package) besteht aus einzelnen Frames, ebenso die Tonspuren. Zumal die Blurays und Netflix und Co. zumeist Kundenverarsche sind, da die entsprechenden Kinofilme in 2K kommen und die Blurays und Streaming-4K nur Upscales sind. Wirkliche 4K Filme gibt es nur wenige pro Jahr, da zu teuer im Postprocessing/CGI. Anbei mal ein Screenshots der digital ausgelieferten DCPs - man beachte die Dateigröße. Deswegen gibt es im Kino selten Klötzchen oder Colorbanding u.Ä. zu sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Soundsystem und die Klangkulisse eines größeren Saals habe ich völlig problemlos hier auch. Ich würde sogar behaupten dass mein Klangerlebnis besser ist da völlig Frei von Nebengeräuschen und perfekt abgestimmt. Vergleichbar mit im Kino am besten Platz der Abmischung (also genau in der Mitte) sitzen - und zwar alleine. Wenn du mal Kopfhörer für deutlich über 1000€ plus die entsprechenden Vorgeräte (DAC/KHV) benutzt hast wirst du feststellen, dass Kinoklang schlechter ist als das was man zu Hause haben kann, auch wenn das marketing natürlich das Gegenteil behauptet.



Das mag für Surround gerade noch so hinhauen, aber spätestens beim "Bass" (LFE), dem Schalldruck sowie dem Volumen das du in einem guten Kino bekommst, fehlen dann die Auswirkungen von gutem Sound auf dem ganzen Körper. Ein Film soll nicht laut sein, aber man muss ihn auch spüren können. 



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Es gäbe übrigens technisch eine Sache, wegen der ich einen Untergang von Kinos als Massenphänomen befürworten würde und das ist das unsägliche Festhalten an 24FPS. Im Heimkino gibt es einfach weniger Hürden.



Das ist wie bei 4K eine Kostenfrage - ist den Studios zu teuer (Datenmenge, Postprocessing/CGI) und liegt nicht an den Kinos. Nahezu alle Projektoren neuer als 2012/2013 können mindestens HFR mit 48 FPS. Sprich, die Möglichkeiten sind da, sie nutzt nur keiner. Serien wie Filme sind auch alle 24/25 FPS, wenn nicht, dann von 24/25 FPS auf X hochinterpoliert. Selbiges mit HDR - gibt es, alle Projektoren können es, keiner machts. 



Bevier schrieb:


> Ein großer Eimer ungepopptes Popcorn kostet nur 25 € und reicht für rund 100 Portionen á 5-8 € Kaufpreis im Kino. Dazu dann etwas Fett und Zucker oder Salz, was auch nur Centbeträge sind.



Viele lassen sich das bereits fertig liefern, das ist dann teurer. Beim selber ****** kommt noch Arbeitszeit / Personalkosten drauf. Aber, wie bereits angeführt, an den Filmen ist nicht mehr gut zu verdienen für die Betreiber - die Investitionskosten für einen Saal mit digitaler Projektion liegen zwischen 100-200k €, die laufenden Kosten (Strom, Wartung, ...) sind auch nicht ohne. Und das möchte alles finanziert werden. Dafür gibt es die Snacks, da hast du als Betreiber kaum eine Wahl. Wobei manche natürlich übertreiben. 
Fun Fact: In der Systemgastronomie, wie z.B. der goldenen Möwe sind die Margen noch viel höher, z.B. bei den Getränken - da hat die 0,5l Cola einen tatsächlichen Wert von wenigen Cent (Sirup + Wasser, und der Sirup kostet kaum). 



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Die Technik in 90% der Kinos ist alter Schrott.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Digitalisiert wurde in großem Rahmen ab 2010 bis ca. 2014. Währenddessen wurde in der Regel die Tonanlage auch erneuert, zumindest die Soundprozessoren. Korrekt gewartete Lautsprecher und Bässe, die auch für den Kinoeinsatz vorgesehen sind, haben einen deutlich längeren Lebenszyklus indem sie nicht schlechter werden. Ausnahmen gibts natürlich immer, aber in der Regel wird auf den Kram sehr geachtet, weil teuer. Inzwischen wurden bei den Projektoren auch schon neuere Generationen nachgeschoben, Abschreibungen und so... 



SFVogt schrieb:


> Den Kinogang würde ich mir erst dann sparen, wenn es zeitgleich die 4K UHD Bluray zu kaufen gäbe.
> 
> Was den Kinos allerdings wirklich an Attraktivität nimmt, ist meiner Meinung nach die veraltete Technik, da man mittlerweile bessere Bildqualität mit fast jedem 4K TV bekommt. Hier müsste man derzeit eigentlich die Kino Besucher mit 8K zum staunen bringen, Technik die für den Heimgebrauch noch viel zu teuer ist.



Wie oben, du bräuchtest erst einmal eine *echte* 4k-Bluray. 8K wäre tatsächlich ein Ding für die Leinwand - das braucht keiner daheim. Aber, was will man mit 8K, wenn die Studios nicht mal 4K produzieren, obwohl das schon seit 5-6 Jahren flächendeckend eingeführt ist ?


----------



## Hannesjooo (1. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So einfach ist das?
> Welche Trends hatten wir denn bisher?


Ende 70 anfang 80er Starwars orientierte Sifi Filme (Selbst James Bond im Weltall), Rambo orientierte Filme (Missing in Action, und andere Machwerke) Indiana Jones orientierte Filme (Quatermain, Mission Adler....)
Neuere Beispiele die Harry Potter Filme haben einige andere Filmstudios zu Fantasiebücherverfilmungen bewegt (Narnia, Goldene Kompass) oder der letzte Trend vor MCU war Vampier-Filme.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Mai 2019)

Trend waren auch schon Animationsfilme. Transformers war ja auch mit Action-Kino an der Reihe wie Fluch der Karibik die Piraten zurückgeholt hat.

Gibt doch immer wieder etwas was neue entfacht wird. Hängt jetzt nicht allein von Superhelden ab.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

Spätestens dann, wenn man Nachwuchs hat, wird der Kinobesuch ohnehin zum Drama in zig Akten, beginnend damit, zuverlässige Babysitter zu finden.
Zu Hause bringt man die Racker ins Bett und fläzt sich mit der Holden aufs Sofa, und wenn es nächtliche Unruhe gibt, pausiert man den Film und während der/die Eine sich mal eben schnell um den Nachwuchs kümmert, füllt der/die Andere bei der Gelegenheit Snacks und Getränke nach.
Das ist zigmal entspannter, ergiebiger und kostengünstiger als der Aufwand, den man für einen Kinobesuch betreiben muss, den man am Ende wegen zu großer Lautstärke oder alternativ störender anderer Besucher noch nicht einmal genießen kann.

Das Kino hatte sein Goldenes Zeitalter, als das Publikum noch gar keine Möglichkeit hatte, sich anderswo Filme zu Gemüte zu führen.
Das Silberne Zeitalter begann, als dies zu Hause - wenn auch in zigfach schlechterer Qualität und fehlender Aktualität - möglich war.
Jetzt sind wir im Bronzenen Zeitalter des Kinos, in dem man mit akzeptabler Investition für eine kleine Zuschauerzahl die gleiche Qualität zu Hause (also zzgl. heimischer Gemütlichkeit) herstellen kann und auch nicht unzumutbar lange auf aktuelle Filme warten muss.

Und wenn man sich allein diesen Artikel durchliest, werden die Kinos von den Filmproduzenten alles andere als hofiert. Es wirkt eher so, als wird aus dieser Verbreitungsform noch schnell möglichst viel heraus gemolken, während man zeitgleich an neuen Vertriebswegen arbeitet.
Wenn beispielsweise Disneys Streamingdienst etabliert und konsolidiert ist, werden die den Teufel tun, den Kinos die Erstvorführung zu überlassen. Wozu auch? Wenn man die eigenen Blockbuster sofort in die Wohnzimmer bringt, muss man den Kinos gar nichts mehr abgeben. Bestenfalls kriegen die Kinos übergangsweise noch zu miserablen Konditionen zwei, drei Wochen Gnadenfrist, um ein wenig historischen Glamour zu wahren - danach läuft der Stream.
Und wenn ich mal unken darf: Im selben Zuge wird man auch die Veröffentlichung auf Disc nach und nach aufgeben, denn die exklusive Zugänglichkeit über den eigenen Dienst garantiert selbigem stets zahlungswillige Abonnenten.


----------



## 4thVariety (1. Mai 2019)

Jenseits einer Mainstream Massenkultur die versucht möglichst große Säle voll zu bekommen hat Kino kein Publikum das es bedienen kann.  Kino kostet nicht nur Geld, Kino kostet vor allem Zeit. Hinfahrt, Rückfahrt, alles muss um einen Zeitpunkt passieren an dem der Film gezeigt wird und dazu gibt es Werbung mit der die Zeitkosten eines Filmes nach oben gehen. Als ich Endgame angesehen habe waren das 3h Film, 30 Minuten Werbung, 90 Minuten draußen unterwegs. Diese 5h sind für Leute eine Zeitbarriere die viel schwerer wiegen als der Eintritt und das Popcorn im Cinecitta Deluxe.

Warum werden denn die TVs immer größer? Weil der Preis für den TV letztlich nicht das große Hindernis ist. Man könnte dann hochrechnen wie viele Filme man darauf anschaut und was die Kosten pro Film sind, dann geh ich jede Wette, dass Kino gar nicht so teuer ist. Oder will mit einer erzählen er kauft sich 75 Zoll wegen der Tagesschau und etwas Privat-TrashTV?

Dann kommt das Thema Auflösung. Früher war Kino 35mm oder 70mm, damit konnte kein VHS und keine DVD mithalten. Die Zeit ist vorbei. Das Navigationssystem beim Golf7 kostet 2700€ Aufpreis. Dafür baut man sich heute schon den Hobbykeller so um, dass kaum ein Kinosaal dagegen anstinkt.


----------



## Bevier (1. Mai 2019)

@CvBuron: mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass man ein Kino ohne den Verkauf von teurem Popcorn (und anderen Sachen) nicht halten kann, da die Kosten durch die reinen Filmeinnahmen niemals gedeckt werden können. Mir ging es bei meinem Einwurf nur darum, dass man das selbe oder gar besseres Popcorn zu Hause bekommen kann und der Aufwand, wenn man schon eine gute Heimkinoanlage hat, nicht mehr so schwer wiegt. 
Daher sollte auch jeder, der gerne ins Kino geht vor allem eben jenes Popcorn dort kaufen, mindestens eine mittlere Größe, um den Betrieb wirklich zu unterstützen. Denn auf andere Weise ist das unmöglich. 

Es war wirklich keine Kritik an "zu teuren" Kinos. Es ging mir eher um den Spaß, seinen Gästen dann auch noch echtes, frisch selbstgepopptes Popcorn anzubieten. Und mit diesen Maschinen, die optisch den Kinogeräten aus den 60ern ähneln, macht das Ganze nur noch mehr her. Ganz abgesehen vom leckeren Geruch... ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2019)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Klar, mit einer tollen, wertigen Anlage zuhause kann subjektiv man viel erreichen, aber nicht mal mit einer Bluray kommt an die Qualität einer Kinovorführung heran


Sorry aber alles was ich bisher in Kinos, auch in guten, an Qualität gesehen habe sehe ich (subjektiv) nicht im Geringsten besser an an das was ich zu Hause sehe. Dass die Quellen technisch besser da weitaus weniger komprimiert sind ist klar - aber wenn ich nicht Standbilder aus nächster Nähe auf Artefaktbilsung hin untersuche spielt das einfach keine Rolle mehr. Ich bin in einem Alter wo ich mit VHS, VCD und SVCD, DivX und QuickTime groß geworden bin. Da war der ganze Film gefühlt ein einziges Artefakt. Alles was ich heute sehe an 4K (mal abgesehen von den wirklich totkomprimierten Streams) ist qualitativ für mich mehr als ausreichend. Ich brauche da kein RAW oder 8K mehr, das hat für mich einfach keinen Mehrwert mehr. 

Selbst der Sprung von FullHD auf UHD war nicht sooo extrem für mich. Klar, UHD sieht besser aus aber es ist nicht mehr der WOW-Effekt wie von DVD auf BluRay (576p auf 1080p). Von 4K auf 8K werde ich vermutlich kaum mehr bemerken ohne wie gesagt die Lupe auszupacken. Oder anders gesagt ich habe jetzt 20+ Jahre lang die Auflösungserhöhungen mitgemacht und fand sie geil, bei 4K ist aber ein Limit für mich wo ich sage mehr brauche ich nicht mehr. Dann lieber mehr fps statt mehr pixel (weniger Richtung Film mehr Richtung Spiele).



CvBuron schrieb:


> spätestens beim  "Bass" (LFE), dem Schalldruck sowie dem Volumen das du in einem guten  Kino bekommst, fehlen dann die Auswirkungen von gutem Sound auf dem  ganzen Körper.


Und exakt das ist ein VORteil für mich. Denn das elende Gewummer in meinem Magenbereich ist unnötig und nervtötend. Ich besitze aus genau dem Grund keinen LFE zu Hause weil mir das Gebrummel unterhalb von 200 Hz auf die Nerven geht.


----------



## Regenerator (1. Mai 2019)

Was mein Vorgänger gesagt hat. Und: Zu Hause gehen mir die ganzen Möchtegern-Gangster aus dem Publikum mit ihren Smartphones, ihren primitiven Gesprächen mitten im Film und ihrem Schmatzen  *nicht* auf den Senkel.


----------



## hellm (1. Mai 2019)

Die Diskussion hier les ich mir gleich durch, aber vorab muss ich doch Entscheidendes bemängeln, hier auf PCGH. Es ist selbstverständlich nicht der Film, auch nicht das Thema Superhelden, wie im Artikel richtig erwähnt wird geht es um ein fett aufgeblähtes Familienunternehmen, das nachweislich auch mit einem ganz anderen Franchise derartige Politik gegen Kinobetreiber betrieben hat.

Also neben EA und Steam mit seinen 30% als Feindbild, haben wir nun auch eines für eine andere Sparte der Unterhaltung gefunden. Disney. Superhelden sind grad auch sehr gefragt, na klar.


----------



## 4thVariety (1. Mai 2019)

Typische Auflösung in einem deutschen Kino ist 2048x1080, mancherorts bekommt man 4096x2160. Besucher von 3D Kinos können ja mal darauf achten, ob das Bild von einem oder zwei dieser Projektoren an die Wand geworfen wird, das ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich.

Wer daheim 4k an die Wand beamt ist rein von der Auflösung schon auf IMAX Niveau. Aber dann geht es halt los. Das Kino ist wirklich dunkel, da reicht es nicht daheim die Vorhänge zuzuziehen. Da muss Hand vor Augen Dunkelheit her. Wer im Kino ganz hinten sitzt, der hat auch nur ein Bild so groß wie wenn er auf sein Handy schaut, das bringt es also auch nicht. Das Kino-Feeling kommt, wenn das Bild so groß ist, dass man den Kopf leicht drehen muss. Dann kommt hinzu, dass das 3D am besten wirkt, wenn die Augenhöhe des Zuschauers im unteren Drittel des Bildes ist und nicht in der Mitte oder oberhalb der Mitte. Das muss über dich drüberwaschen und man darf nicht nach unten auf das 3D Bild sehen.

Das sind die Trick wegen denen Kino dann noch anders "wirkt", aber war es dann schon. Wer das daheim berücksichtigt, der braucht kein Kino. Naja, eine gut kalibrierte Dolby Atmos Anlage ist dann schon noch der Unterschied zum Kino. Aber das gibt es auch für daheim mit Mikrofon zur automatischen Eigenkalibrierung.


----------



## Asuramaru (1. Mai 2019)

> Die zweite Ebene sind Langzeitschäden am Image des Kinos. Betrachtet man  die Zahlen, ist das Kino für viele nur noch ein Ort, an dem  Superhelden-Filme geschaut werden. Selbst wenn ein solcher Streifen bei  Kritikern durchfällt, klingeln die Kassen. Viele Filmstudios eifern  Disney nach. Kleinere Filme werden kaum noch produziert oder daheim über  einen der vielen Streaming-Dienste konsumiert. Dabei bringen mehrere  kleine Produktionen bei gleicher Besucherzahl den Kinobetreibern  deutlich mehr ein, als ein Blockbuster. Wenn der Superhelden-Hype einmal  abflaut, wird sich das Kino neu erfinden müssen.



Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,seid meiner Kindheit gehe ich immer nur für Blockbuster ins Kino,daher halte ich das für kein Kriterium.Ich hab noch nie kleine Produktionen im Kino gesehen,soll ich etwa für Sharknado ins Kino gehen .

Kino hat für mich auch nichts mit Superhelden zu tun,weil ich auch den König der Löwen anschuen gehe, und Simba wird ganz sicher kein Rotes Cape mit einem S tragen.Das ist wider nur sone News um auf Superhelden und deren Erfolg in der Popkultur rumzuhacken,mehr nicht .


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Wie oben, du bräuchtest erst einmal eine *echte* 4k-Bluray. 8K wäre tatsächlich ein Ding für die Leinwand - das braucht keiner daheim. Aber, was will man mit 8K, wenn die Studios nicht mal 4K produzieren, obwohl das schon seit 5-6 Jahren flächendeckend eingeführt ist ?



Mittlerweile kommen quasi alle neuen Filme von größeren Studios als echte 4k Blurays, ich habe nur ein paar zuhause, aber die sind alle echtes 4k.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kommen quasi alle neuen Filme von größeren Studios als echte 4k Blurays, ich habe nur ein paar zuhause, aber die sind alle echtes 4k.



Es ist immer noch gemixt. Auch viele neue Produktionen werden zwar in 4k, 6k oder sogar 8k gedreht aber in der Post-Produktion wegen den Effekten auf 2k runterskaliert.

Es werden zwar immer mehr Filme die auch das CGI in 4k erstellen und so höher auflösen aber es sind bei weitem nicht alle. Größeren Unterschied zur Blu-ray liegt eher im erweiterten Farbraum und eben HDR. Dafür allein kann sich eine UHD-BD schon lohnen. Kauf die aber auch nur im Angebot. Daher schon 17 UHD-BDs zusammen.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch gemixt. Auch viele neue Produktionen werden zwar in 4k, 6k oder sogar 8k gedreht aber in der Post-Produktion wegen den Effekten auf 2k runterskaliert.
> 
> Es werden zwar immer mehr Filme die auch das CGI in 4k erstellen und so höher auflösen aber es sind bei weitem nicht alle. Größeren Unterschied zur Blu-ray liegt eher im erweiterten Farbraum und eben HDR. Dafür allein kann sich eine UHD-BD schon lohnen. Kauf die aber auch nur im Angebot. Daher schon 17 UHD-BDs zusammen.



Man kann es nachschauen. Die die ich zuhause habe sind in jedem Aspekt mindestens in 4k. Mir ist schon klar, dass es jede Menge Filme als fake 4k Blurray gibt.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (1. Mai 2019)

In erster Linie wird dieser Blockbuster Disney schaden. Man kann nicht ständig solche riesigen Filme mit massivem Budget erfolgreich herausbringen. Für diesen Erfolg braucht es über 20 Filme. Es ist der Höhepunkt der Reihe.

Danach wird erst einmal nichts vernünftiges nachkommen. Wer die Marvel Comics kennt, weiß wie grottenschlecht die Geschichtsschreiber geworden sind. Für einen Erfolg wie "Endgame" braucht man gefühlt 10 Misserfolge wie STAR WARS: Last Jedi, Han Solo, Captain Marvel (Geld eingespielt, aber Kinos leer? Wie bitte?) usw. 

Die meisten Supererfolge kommen vom Hörensagen. Endgame macht Kasse weil Infinity War so gut war. Die Erwartungen waren gigantisch. Im nächsten Film wird bereits die Erwartungswelle abklingen. Irgendwann muss sich Hollywood & Disney wieder mit guten Filmen behaupten, nicht mit Hörensagen alleine. 

Die Kinos werden sich mit der Zeit auch gegen die Disney-Übermacht wehren. Sie bekommen immer weniger, müssen jedoch mehr und mehr Vorstellungen für diese Blockbuster freihaltne. Ein einziger großer Flop kann die Stimmung sofort kippen. Das und die Preise wären zu erwähnen. Man schaut immer weniger in den Kinos, weil man es sich auf Dauer nicht leisten kann.

Ein einziger Film kostet mit Freunden zusammen gerechnet 4-5 Blurays. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt überhaupt nicht mehr. Früher konnte jedes Kind mit dem Taschengeld ins Kino. Heute muss man arbeiten um sich den Luxus überhaupt leisten zu können.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein sind andere Menschen das nervigste, das es in Kinos gibt, neben kaugummiverklebten Stühlen. Im besten Fall nimmt man sie nicht wahr, wenn es blöd läuft, dann stören sie, dass man Popcorn leise essen kann, das wissen viele nicht, auch muß der letzte Milliliter aus dem Becher gesagt werden und schlimmstenfalls ruinieren sie den Film, wenn jemand seiner Partnerin den Film erklären muß.


Die Nebengeräusche stören mich nicht so. Und wenn der Film läuft hört man das meistens eh nicht.
Außerdem gehen wir häufig erst nach 2-3 Wochen in das Kino, dann ist es nicht mehr so voll.



> Zwar ist das zusammensitzen mit den Kumpels vor und nach dem Film tatsächlich eine tolle Sache, nur kann man auch so ins Restaurant gehen.


Essen gehen tun wir auch. Ist aber ganz was anderes.




Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,seid meiner Kindheit gehe ich immer nur für Blockbuster ins Kino,daher halte ich das für kein Kriterium.Ich hab noch nie kleine Produktionen im Kino gesehen,soll ich etwa für Sharknado ins Kino gehen .


Ich gehe meistens auch nur für Blockbuster ins Kino.  Alles andere macht für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2019)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ein einziger Film kostet mit Freunden zusammen gerechnet 4-5 Blurays. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt überhaupt nicht mehr. Früher konnte jedes Kind mit dem Taschengeld ins Kino. Heute muss man arbeiten um sich den Luxus überhaupt leisten zu können.



Absolut. Das ist auch einer der Hauptgründe (neben den oben genannten) warum ich nur noch ein, zwei Mal im Jahr im Kino bin statt ein, zwei Mal im Monat wie in meiner Jugend.
Es ist nicht so, dass ich es mir nicht leisten könnte öfter mit der Familie ins Kino zu gehen aber ich halte heutzutage gefühlte 50€ für nen Kinobesuch mit Anhang einfach nicht mehr für angemessen. Alles ist teurer geworden das steht außer Frage - aber von 5 Mark auf 15€ pro Kinokarte in 20 Jahren ist eine Versechsfachung des Preises. Das kann auch der beste Inflationsrechner nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## WorseThanMini0n (1. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Absolut. Das ist auch einer der Hauptgründe (neben den oben genannten) warum ich nur noch ein, zwei Mal im Jahr im Kino bin statt ein, zwei Mal im Monat wie in meiner Jugend.
> Es ist nicht so, dass ich es mir nicht leisten könnte öfter mit der Familie ins Kino zu gehen aber ich halte heutzutage gefühlte 50€ für nen Kinobesuch mit Anhang einfach nicht mehr für angemessen. Alles ist teurer geworden das steht außer Frage - aber von 5 Mark auf 15€ pro Kinokarte in 20 Jahren ist eine Versechsfachung des Preises. Das kann auch der beste Inflationsrechner nicht rechtfertigen.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Zwar habe ich einen Freund, der im Kino arbeitet, wodurch ich kostenlos reinkomme, aber das letze Mal, dass ich wirklich für Kino bezahlt habe war 2011, als der letzte Harry Potter rauskam. Damals noch für 4,50€ in Ostfriesland. Heutzutage müsste ich 12,80 oder so bezahlen, wenn ich nicht kostenlos reinkäme. Das sind über 25Mark. Für 90-120 Minuten. Sonst kommt natürlich noch der Überlängen-Aufschlag drauf. Und wer kann bzw. eher will sich das noch leisten? Ich rege mich ja schon teilweise über die Eispreise auf, aber das im Kino ist noch eine ganz anderen Art von "Inflation". Einfach nur dreist.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Absolut. Das ist auch einer der Hauptgründe (neben den oben genannten) warum ich nur noch ein, zwei Mal im Jahr im Kino bin statt ein, zwei Mal im Monat wie in meiner Jugend.
> Es ist nicht so, dass ich es mir nicht leisten könnte öfter mit der Familie ins Kino zu gehen aber ich halte heutzutage gefühlte 50€ für nen Kinobesuch mit Anhang einfach nicht mehr für angemessen. Alles ist teurer geworden das steht außer Frage - aber von 5 Mark auf 15€ pro Kinokarte in 20 Jahren ist eine Versechsfachung des Preises. Das kann auch der beste Inflationsrechner nicht rechtfertigen.


Wie gesagt gehe ich immer ins Kino wenn Kinotag ist. Bei uns ist der immer Montags. Dann bezahle ich schon mal  weniger.
Dann wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen 2D und 3D wähle ich 2D - sind auch nochmal 2  Euro weniger.
Für "Avengers: Endgame " habe ich am Montag 7 Euro bezahlt, einschließlich Aufschlag für Überlänge.
Dazu noch eine Cola für 2,90€.  Das sind nicht mal 10 Euro.
Ich gehe im Schnitt alle 2 Monate ins Kino. Manchmal auch zwei Monate hintereinander, wenn was gutes bzw für mich interessantes kommt.
Was ich damit sagen will, man kann auch nach Vergünstigen gucken. Hat bestimmt jedes Kino. Und man gibt sein Geld teilweise für andere unnötige Sachen aus. Da finde ich einen Kinobesuch dagegen noch vernünftig investiert.
Aber jeder hat halt so seine persönlichen Prioritäten.


----------



## geist4711 (1. Mai 2019)

mein letzer kinobesuch war:

Amageddon

danach gabs nurnoch filme wo ich auch auf streams oder tv-erstsendung gewartet hab.
nicht wegen der filme sondern weil kino nurnoch zu laut und zu teuer und zu umständlich ist.
kann das später auch auf dem eigenen sofa haben so laut und mit den leuten die mir gefallen......


----------



## WorseThanMini0n (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, man kann auch nach Vergünstigen gucken. Hat bestimmt jedes Kino.



Das stimmt.

Dabei muss man aber tatsächlich anmerken, dass die Preise pro Region extrem variieren. So zahlt man in Göttingen für einen normalen 2D Film 6€ im Cinemaxx(für 2019 ein durchaus akzeptabler Preis denke ich) - Hier in Kiel zahlt man mindestens das Doppelte(bei der gleichen Kinokette). Natürlich gibt es auch alternative Kinos, die mit Sicherheit etwas günstiger sind, aber da weiß ich jetzt nix genaues so aus dem Stand.


----------



## sethdiabolos (1. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, das ist leider schon lange so.
> 
> Früher entführte ein Kino den Besucher in ferne Welten, andere Zivilisationen, die noch nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat.
> Oder ins Märchenreich, zu den Indianern und Cowboys, auf eine einsam Insel.
> Da war man komplett aus der Realität herausgelöst und erlebte ein Abenteuer nach dem anderen.



Das beste war damals, dass man kein Internet hatte und teils erst Filminfos gesehen hat, als die Filme schon im Kino liefen. Und die Infos waren magere kleine Infoboxen in der Bild, ein Poster in der Bravo oder ein 240p-Video auf der Screen Fun CD.....XD
Ich vermisse die Zeit von damals sehr, da hat es noch Spaß gemacht einen Film im Kino zu sehen. Ich war damals 7x in Armageddon drin weil ich den Film super fand (finde ich immer noch) und so eine Spoilerplattform wie Youtube gab es noch nicht. Analogmodem war da noch für die meisten angesagt....


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

WorseThanMini0n schrieb:


> Dabei muss man aber tatsächlich anmerken, dass die Preise pro Region extrem variieren. So zahlt man in Göttingen für einen normalen 2D Film 6€ im Cinemaxx - Hier in Kiel zahlt man mindestens das Doppelte(bei der gleichen Kinokette). Natürlich gibt es auch alternative Kinos, die mit Sicherheit etwas günstiger sind, aber da weiß ich jetzt nix genaues so aus dem Stand.


Ja ich komme aus einer Kleinstadt. Unser Kino ist ein kleineres was aber  modernisiert wurde. Ein großer Saal, zwei mitlere und ein kleinerer.
Ich unterstütze das Kino gerne und mag es weil es gemütlich ist.
Die großen Kinoketten mag ich nicht so, die sind mir zu unpersönlich. Dafür müßte ich auch etwas Fahrtzeit und teurere Preise in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Lokal_Admin (1. Mai 2019)

Ich hab nicht einen Marvel whatever angeschaut, warum auch, die Filme sind für Kids o. solche die ihre Kindheit nachholen müssen.


----------



## WorseThanMini0n (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ich komme aus einer Kleinstadt. Unser Kino ist ein kleineres was aber  modernisiert wurde. Ein großer Saal, zwei mitlere und ein kleinerer.
> Ich unterstütze das Kino gerne und mag es weil es gemütlich ist.



Ja würde ich auch so machen, nur tatsächlich locken mich nur noch wenige Filme ins Kino. Und wenn mein Freund schon im Cinemaxx arbeitet..läuft es darauf hinaus 

So welche "Nicht-Ketten-Kinos"  haben aber in der Tat nochmal einen ganz anderen Charme.


----------



## BoMbY (1. Mai 2019)

Das Problem sind nicht die Marvel Superhelden Filme. Das Problem ist, dass es fast nur noch grottenschlechte Filme in allen anderen Kategorien gibt ...


----------



## Lokal_Admin (1. Mai 2019)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Marvel Superhelden Filme. Das Problem ist, dass es fast nur noch grottenschlechte Filme in allen anderen Kategorien gibt ...



Ja sicher, das Hollywood von einst ist schon länger Tod, genauso ist es Jahre zuvor dem Fernsehen ergangen.


----------



## 4thVariety (1. Mai 2019)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Marvel Superhelden Filme. Das Problem ist, dass es fast nur noch grottenschlechte Filme in allen anderen Kategorien gibt ...



Wenn man darauf wartet, dass im Kino was läuft, dann ja. Aber ansonsten ist in die letzten Jahre einiges an sehr guten Filmen erschienen und das deckt einiges an Genres ab und hat keine Angst gegen den Massengeschmack zu gehe, wenn es sein muss.

2018: Annihilation, Apostle, Errementari, Mandy, Sorry to bother you, Ballad of Buster Scruggs
2017: Blade Runner 2049, A Cure for Wellness, Death of Stalin, The Endless (!!),  Logan Lucky, Rememory, Valerian, 
2016; Arrival, Colossal, High Rise, Hail Ceasar, Hunt for the Wilderpeople, Kubo, The Lobster , The Red Turtle, The Void, Swiss Army Man, The Greasy Strangler
2015: Mad Max, Ex Machina, He Never Died, Adventageous, krampus, Macbeth, Predestination, What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## AngelJdF (1. Mai 2019)

Der Sound im Kino ist katastrophal abgemischt. Ich bin LEICHT schwerhörig (ca. 80%/90%) und Sprache ist bei nahezu jedem Blockbuster-Action-Film ein einziges übertrieben leises Genuschel, während der Sound bei Actionszenen dann natürlich auf Anschlag läuft. Am liebsten würd ich dieses Programm (MP3Gain) drüberlaufen lassen, dass ich zur Normalisierung meiner .mp3s früher verwendet hab. Bei Unruhe im Kinosaal ist die Sprache dann fast gar nicht mehr zu verstehen. Jedenfalls ist Kino deshalb für mich leider nicht nutzbar. Ich kauf aber auch die DVDs/BlueRays von solchen Filmen nur noch ungern. Ich könnt zwar die Einstellungen am PC korrigieren, aber mich regts schlicht und ergreifend auf. Wenn ich jetzt wirklich schwerhörig wäre, würde ich mich noch mehr aufregen, da jede Sendungen im öffentlichen TV anständige Untertitel hat (Videotext 150), während meine gekauften 30 Euro Blue Rays hässlich gelbe, verpixelte, asynchrone Untertitel mit einer ganz anderen Übersetzung wie gesprochen wird haben. 

Im Übrigen sind m.M. die 3D-Effekte den Aufpreis nicht wert und für 16€ bitteschön... Da bekomm ich die DVD dafür und muss nicht 35 Minuten meines Lebens mit Trailer-Werbung verbringen (für mich extremst abgeschreckend, wenn ich schon zahle...).


----------



## jadiger (1. Mai 2019)

Der Vorgänger war mit großen Abstand besser als Endgame. Endgame wird nur so gut besucht weil 
der Vorgänger wirklich gut war. Aber Endgame ereicht das Level überhaupt nicht alleine schon was da 
für ein Trauerspiel abgezogen wird. 
Spoiler:
Es sind 5 Jahre vergangen und im Film könnte man meinen es war Gestern. Dann kommt noch Miss Marvel 
vor total unpassend so in der Art he der Film lief von ihr also muss sie da auch rein.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Wenn man darauf wartet, dass im Kino was läuft, dann ja. Aber ansonsten ist in die letzten Jahre einiges an sehr guten Filmen erschienen und das deckt einiges an Genres ab und hat keine Angst gegen den Massengeschmack zu gehe, wenn es sein muss.
> 
> 2018: Annihilation, Apostle, Errementari, Mandy, Sorry to bother you, Ballad of Buster Scruggs
> 2017: Blade Runner 2049, A Cure for Wellness, Death of Stalin, The Endless (!!),  Logan Lucky, Rememory, Valerian,
> ...


Davon habe ich "Mad Max" , "Blade Runner 2049", "Valerian" im Kino gesehen.
"Arrival" und "ExMachina" auf Bluray.


----------



## Bluebird (1. Mai 2019)

AngelJdF schrieb:


> Der Sound im Kino ist katastrophal abgemischt. Ich bin LEICHT schwerhörig (ca. 80%/90%) und Sprache ist bei nahezu jedem Blockbuster-Action-Film ein einziges übertrieben leises Genuschel, während der Sound bei Actionszenen dann natürlich auf Anschlag läuft. Am liebsten würd ich dieses Programm (MP3Gain) drüberlaufen lassen, dass ich zur Normalisierung meiner .mp3s früher verwendet hab. Bei Unruhe im Kinosaal ist die Sprache dann fast gar nicht mehr zu verstehen. Jedenfalls ist Kino deshalb für mich leider nicht nutzbar. Ich kauf aber auch die DVDs/BlueRays von solchen Filmen nur noch ungern. Ich könnt zwar die Einstellungen am PC korrigieren, aber mich regts schlicht und ergreifend auf. Wenn ich jetzt wirklich schwerhörig wäre, würde ich mich noch mehr aufregen, da jede Sendungen im öffentlichen TV anständige Untertitel hat (Videotext 150), während meine gekauften 30 Euro Blue Rays hässlich gelbe, verpixelte, asynchrone Untertitel mit einer ganz anderen Übersetzung wie gesprochen wird haben.
> 
> Im Übrigen sind m.M. die 3D-Effekte den Aufpreis nicht wert und für 16€ bitteschön... Da bekomm ich die DVD dafür und muss nicht 35 Minuten meines Lebens mit Trailer-Werbung verbringen (für mich extremst abgeschreckend, wenn ich schon zahle...).



Der Sound einer jeden  Kino Produktion ist total beschiessen   abgemischt  , da spielt es keine Rolle ob ich mir die Rotze im Stream DVD Blu Ray  oder Kino gebe , wobei  im Kino lasse ich es mir noch  am ehesten gefallen ! 
Dieses elendige Ka Bum und Musik extra Laut aber Dialoge leise  wie so nst nix ist doch zum brechen ...


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> In erster Linie wird dieser Blockbuster Disney schaden. Man kann nicht ständig solche riesigen Filme mit massivem Budget erfolgreich herausbringen. Für diesen Erfolg braucht es über 20 Filme. Es ist der Höhepunkt der Reihe.
> Danach wird erst einmal nichts vernünftiges nachkommen. Wer die Marvel Comics kennt, weiß wie grottenschlecht die Geschichtsschreiber geworden sind. Für einen Erfolg wie "Endgame" braucht man gefühlt 10 Misserfolge wie STAR WARS: Last Jedi, Han Solo, Captain Marvel (Geld eingespielt, aber Kinos leer? Wie bitte?) usw.



Last Jedi war ein Misserfolg? Ein Einspieleregebnis von 1,2 Milliarden ist ein Misserfolg? Finanziell war es zwar deutlich schlechter als der 7er mit 2 Milliarden, aber allzu schlecht ist das Ergebnis nicht. 
Der Film aber schon


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

AngelJdF schrieb:


> Der Sound im Kino ist katastrophal abgemischt. Ich bin LEICHT schwerhörig (ca. 80%/90%) und Sprache ist bei nahezu jedem Blockbuster-Action-Film ein einziges übertrieben leises Genuschel, während der Sound bei Actionszenen dann natürlich auf Anschlag läuft.



Das Schlimme ist: Ich habe ein überdurchschnittlich gutes Gehör und verzweifle trotzdem genau daran. Selbst wenn ich die Lautstärke so einstelle, dass ich die Dialoge gerade so noch verstehen kann, platzt mir fast der Schädel, sobald treibende Musik und Soundeffekte einsetzen.

Das ist ein weiterer Grund, warum ich auch gekaufte Filme konvertiere - sie landen nicht nur auf dem Homeserver, sondern bei der Gelegenheit wird auch der Ton normalisiert. Das ist heutzutage überhaupt kein Akt, weshalb ich mich ernsthaft frage, warum - angeblich professionelle - Tonmischer entweder zu dumm sind, das hinbekommen, oder dumm genug, übertriebene Lautstärkeunterschiede für genial zu halten. 



jadiger schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch Miss Marvel vor total unpassend so in der Art he der Film lief von ihr also muss sie da auch rein.



Das ist nun einmal der Haken, dass Disney das MCU als Gesamtprodukt betrachtet: Sie gehen einfach davon aus, dass du beispielsweise Miss Marvels Platzierung in selbigen verfolgt und im zeitlichen Kontext eingeordnet hast. Und wehe, du wagst es, einen Film auszulassen oder diesen auch nur für aufgesetzt zu halten. Damit verweigert du dich dem heiligen Gesamtkonzept und wirst quasi genötigt, alles zu konsumieren, selbst wenn dich nur bestimmte Teile interessieren.



RtZk schrieb:


> Last Jedi war ein Misserfolg? Ein Einspieleregebnis von 1,2 Milliarden ist ein Misserfolg? Finanziell war es zwar deutlich schlechter als der 7er mit 2 Milliarden, aber allzu schlecht ist das Ergebnis nicht.
> Der Film aber schon



Du weißt ja, wie das mit Fäkalien ist; die müssen einfach lecker sein, wenn Milliarden Fliegen drauf stehen ...


----------



## BoMbY (1. Mai 2019)

AngelJdF schrieb:


> Der Sound im Kino ist katastrophal abgemischt. Ich bin LEICHT schwerhörig (ca. 80%/90%) und Sprache ist bei nahezu jedem Blockbuster-Action-Film ein einziges übertrieben leises Genuschel, während der Sound bei Actionszenen dann natürlich auf Anschlag läuft.



Das ist zu 99% ein schlechter Stereo-Downmix, bzw. nicht genug Gain auf dem Center Channel. Grob +10 dB auf den Center Channel und alles ist gut.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, wie das mit Fäkalien ist; die müssen einfach lecker sein, wenn Milliarden Fliegen drauf stehen ...


Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig!


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig!



Stimmt, Fäkalien kann man immerhin noch als Dünger verwenden. Die SW-Sequels hingegen ...


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt, Fäkalien kann man immerhin noch als Dünger verwenden. Die SW-Sequels hingegen ...


Du da habe ich schon deutlich schlechtere Filme gesehen.


----------



## DBGTKING (1. Mai 2019)

Also ich gehe nicht nur wegen den guten Popcorn ins Kino.Ich schaue schon gerne Filme an.Um das mir gut leisten zu können,nehme ich den günstigeren Preis wie vor 18 Uhr ist es günstiger,versuche es so gut es geht,3d zu vermeiden.Nur wenn es denn nur in 3d gibt,dann komme ich halt nicht aus.Nehme mein trinken selber mit,stilles Wasser in 0,5 L.Da ich stamm Kunde bin,sagt auch keiner was.Dadurch spare ich auch und kann mir darum auch Popcorn gut leisten.Teilweise bin ich zu so einer guten Zeit unterwegs,das ich den Kinosaal für mich alleine habe.Andere würden dafür mehrere Tausende von Euros zahlen und ich kriege das umsonst.Wenn dann mal doch mal 5 Leute im Saal sein sollten,dann stört mich das auch nicht.Das gute ist das die meisten ganz oben sich immer hinhocken,wärendessen ich immer die Mitte des Kinosaals suche,weil man dann von jedem Blickwinkel aus gut hinschauen kann.
Mit dieser Sichtweise habe ich so auch sehr gut,das 3d genießen können.
Ich finde 5,50 € für einen Kinofilm echt nicht so teuer.Und ich nehme die große Kino Tüte weil von der Menge her genausoviel ist wie im Eimer,das hatte mein Bruder mal ausprobiert gehabt.Damit spare ich auch was.Ich weis das ne Popcorn Tüte mit 5,50 auch nicht billig ist.
Aber daheim selber welche zu machen,ist erstens mit arbeit verbunden,das zweite ist dann das man die Küche dreckig macht und dann wieder sauber machen kann.Das nächste ist,das man wenn es blöd läuft es am ende doch nicht so gut schmeckt wie im Kino.Habe ich ja selber mal ausprobiert.
Zudem heißt es ab und zu mal die Maschiene sauber machen oder instant setzten.Das kostet Zeit und nerven.Da dauert es für 4 km ins Kino zu fahren echt nicht lange.
Und da ich zu einer Zeit ins Kino gehe wo die meisten eh nicht hinfahren,stehe ich auch nicht lange fürs Kino an.Das gute ist,besonders am schönen Wetter Samstags um 15:30 sind kaum Menschen in den Kinos.Da genieße ich das alles.
Aber würden das alle so machen,dann hätte auch ich diese Nachteile.Zum glück bleibt es so wie es ist.Dann genieße ich mal diesen Samstag auch die Ruhe,mal sehen ab wenn der gewünschte FIlm frühestens läuft,den werde ich dann auch wieder genießen.
Und kann dann sogar die Füße auf dem Sessel legen,wenn ich denn wollte.


----------



## Palmdale (1. Mai 2019)

Wenn man mal ein bisschen recherchiert isses scho beängstigend, was alles Disney bereits gehört.

Die Knebel enger ziehen gegenüber Kinos bei den Lizenzen und eben die Herauslösung aus Netflix ist die logische Konsequenz. Gefällt mir wahrhaft nicht


----------



## Phant (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers: Endgame - Schadet der Blockbuster den Kinos?*

In dem Artikel ist viel Wahres aber auch viel Quatsch.
Ich Arbeite in einem Kino (keine Kette, Mittel groß).
Lasst euch gesagt sein, uns schadet Endgame nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, wir freuen uns das der Film so gut läuft. Dieser Artikel zieht zwar kräftig vom Leder, sieht aber nur bis zum Tellerrand. 
Klar will Disney mehr und ist Restriktiv ABER Avengers zieht die womöglich beste Kundschaft die sich ein Kino wünschen kann. 
Kunden die viel Snacks und Getränke kaufen. 
Was glaubt ihr denn wie die Kinos heute ihr Geld verdienen? 
Damit! 
Und den Kappes das Kino nur Superheldenfilme sind kann man sich auch in die Haare schmieren. 
Was war denn mit Bohemian Rapsody? Was war denn mit der Kunde muss an die Frische Luft? 
Die Filme liefen wie Sau Bohemian sogar bis über den VoD Start hinaus. 
Kleine Produktionen wird es auch weiterhin geben. Bis auf Disney fahren nahezu alle verleihe eine deutliche mehr Menge an Filmen im Jahr. Und auch Disney tut das. Nur sind es dann Tochterverleihe die die kleineren Filme bringen.
Solange ich im Kino arbeite heißt es Kino muss sich neu erfinden. Das ist so nichts neues. Tatsache ist, man muss sich entwickeln. 3D, Atmos, DBox, das kam alles nicht über Nacht. Es entwickelt sich und wird es weiterhin tun.
Dieser Artikel verwebt Wahrheiten auf gefährliche und teilweise unfachliche Weise mit Halbwissen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (2. Mai 2019)

15€ kostet bei uns im Kino eine karte in 2d
+2,5€ überlängen zuschlag
+2,5€ 3D zuschlag

Das sind 20€ pro Karte.. (17,5€ in 2D.. Nur läuft der nich in 2D in dem Kino)
Kleines Popcorn kostet 5€ und eine 0,33l Cola kostet 4,50€ im pappbecher.. 
Und am Klo is n drehkreuz was 50 cent Pissmaut kassiert.. 

Nächstes Kino is mir dann zu weit zu fahren.. Ca 30min mim auto und auch nich viel günstiger. 

Und Parkgebühren verlangt die Stadt ja auch noch.. 

Das isses mir mittlerweile wirklich nicht mehr wert.. 2 personen mit snacks bald 60€ weg. 
Und keine Garantie das der Film es wert ist. 

Und wie oft ich mir mittlerweile Denke, wenn ich den Film dann sehe, wärst ins Kino gegangen hättest dich schwarz geärgert... 

Klar gibts filme da sagt man.. Der hät sich gelohnt im kino zu schauen.. Aber die sind selten geworden..


----------



## Palmdale (2. Mai 2019)

@Phant

Lesenswerter Einwand. Erinnert bissl an die Tankstellen und ja, ich stimm dir zu. Allerdings gilt es durchaus zu hinterfragen, ob nicht zumindest die Superhelden-Theorie den Filmgeschmack bzw. anders ausgedrückt die Motivation des Kinogängers darauf reduziert? Sprich wenn er sich schon auf den Weg macht, die Kosten der Karte und der Snacks einrechnet, dann doch ggf. nur für den nächsten Guardians of the Galaxy?

Sind die Besucherzahlen dahingehend mal analysiert worden? Werden Gilde-Filme wie früher besucht, wie laufen Kinderfilme etc. pp.?

Ich für mich kann sagen: "Kino, dafür werden Filme gemacht!". Ausformuliert sehe ich Filme wie Keinohrhasen oder Winterkartoffelknödel zuhause auf Bluray (oder später Netflix, Prime), jedoch Transformers, Avengers, Avatar bzw. 3D (auch und vor allem Animation) isn Muss fürs Kino. Gut, ich wohn direkt in der Stadt wo auch das Kino steht (Kette Cineplex). 

Und doch, weshalb nicht auch die Verleiherpraxis von Disney hinterfragen. Nur weil sie es können? Was genau man dagegen tun könnte ist ja dann die zweite Frage, aber diskussionswürdig isses scho


----------



## rum (2. Mai 2019)

Hm ... Ich würd wirklich gerne mal wieder ins Kino gehen!
Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Menschheit vor lauter Arbeit nur noch abschalten möchte und weil daraus folgt, dass die meisten Filme inhaltlich gefühlt immer weniger zu bieten haben, ist mein Grund, warum ich nicht mehr viel ins Kino gehe einfach die Qualität der Filme! Hätte ich für Star Wars 8 ganze 20€ oder gar 30€ bezahlt, hätte ich mich wirklich geärgert! Auf der anderen Seite gibt es noch ein paar gute Filme! Aber von denen bekommt man nicht mehr so viel mit bei dem ganzen Blockbuster-Werbewahnsinn.
Sehr sehr gerne hätte ich mir Interstellar in einem guten Kino angesehenn ...
_____

Mal was anderes (OFFTopic): einige Beiträge haben mich sehr angestrengt beim Lesen. Versucht doch mal ein Leerzeichen nach einem Komma oder einem Punkt zu setzen.


----------



## Speedbone (2. Mai 2019)

Ins Kino gehen wir schon lange nicht mehr unser Fernsehr hat 65 Zoll 3D und 4k. Den Stress Karten zu reservieren, hinzufahren, Parkplatz suche (oder extra zahlen), Dann Knapperzeugs kaufen, Werbung ansehen und eventuell .... braucht man sich nicht mehr antuen. Früher ja da war es ein Erlebnis aber jetzt hat man doch das Kino schon zu Hause. Kann Pause machen wann gewolt, das eigene Knapperzeugs essen, Trinken in Hülle und Fülle, und für den Geld was man spart kauft man gleich 3 oder 4 neu Filme und entspannt daheim.


----------



## Bothumb (2. Mai 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Das sollte hoffentlich nicht der Fall sein können bei dem was der Kulturbunker für die Betuchten gekostet hat. 0,1% der Baukosten sollten allerdings reichen dir zu Hause ein Heimkino mit dem allerfeinsten einzurichten das man kaufen kann.



Sie schlagen also ein Heimkino für 850.000€ vor (0,1% der Elbphilharmonie).
Das wäre mir aber zu teuer... da kann ich ja billiger ins Kino gehen!


----------



## Asuramaru (2. Mai 2019)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Ins Kino gehen wir schon lange nicht mehr unser Fernsehr hat 65 Zoll 3D und 4k. Den Stress Karten zu reservieren, hinzufahren, Parkplatz suche (oder extra zahlen), Dann Knapperzeugs kaufen, Werbung ansehen und eventuell .... braucht man sich nicht mehr antuen. Früher ja da war es ein Erlebnis aber jetzt hat man doch das Kino schon zu Hause. Kann Pause machen wann gewolt, das eigene Knapperzeugs essen, Trinken in Hülle und Fülle, und für den Geld was man spart kauft man gleich 3 oder 4 neu Filme und entspannt daheim.



Hier in Hannover kostet die Kinokarte 5,99€ 2D und 3D 8,99€ im Cinemaxx,dann haben wir noch ein kleines Locales Kino da kostet die Karte sogar nur glatte 5€ und Parkplatz Probleme haben wir auch nicht.


----------



## soonsnookie (2. Mai 2019)

die normale 2d digitale fassung mit "normalem" sound ist halt kaum besser als die filme die ich zuhause schaue.
das ist für mich eines der größten probleme am kino. die digitalisierung spaltet filmqualität in  kinos inzwischen in 2 klassen auf, liegt jetz nich unbedingt nur an kinos denn die hardware für mehr ist teuer - aber wenn ich schon 15€ für einen 3 stündigen film zahle würde ich auch gerne imax qualität haben. die normale 2d digital fassung bietet aber kein wirklich tolles bild. es ist zwar "groß" auf der leinwand allerdings nich so gut anzuschauen wie 4k blurays zuhause


----------



## Diablokiller999 (2. Mai 2019)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Ins Kino gehen wir schon lange nicht mehr unser Fernsehr hat 65 Zoll 3D und 4k. Den Stress Karten zu reservieren, hinzufahren, Parkplatz suche (oder extra zahlen)......und für den Geld was man spart kauft man gleich 3 oder 4 neu Filme und entspannt daheim.


Dann hast aber auch kein Kino-Feeling, was sind schon popelige 1,6m Diagonale gegen 17-20m im Kino oder 7.1 Sound, den man nicht mal anständig aufdrehen kann weil die Nachbarn sonst genervt werden, gegen 22.2 Sound im Kino?
Sorry, aber sich Rennstreifen ans Auto kleben macht noch keinen F1-Wagen aus der Karre


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Ist ja nicht wirklich was Neues...

Filme mit Überlänge waren bei den Kinobetreibern noch nie sehr beliebt, da diese meist "Blockbuster" sind, wo die "Abgaben" an die Studios sowieso sehr hoch sind, und gleichzeitig der Ticketpreis im Verhältnis zur Lauflänge relativ schlecht ist.

Dazu kommt, dass die meisten, die noch ins Kino gehen (bei Preisen von durchschnittlich 16€ pro Karte = 40€ zu zweit mit Knapperzeugs  ) dies eben nur noch bei Filmen tun, wo sich die große Leinwand (incl. 3D) noch "lohnt"...die Komodie XY kann man auch Zuhause auf der 65" Glotze schauen...und vor allem gemütlicher! 

Über die Streaming-Dienste braucht man wohl erst gar nicht anzufangen...

Daher wird auch in Zukunft, dass Kinosterben weitergehen...

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Wiley_xxx schrieb:


> Das Kino neu erfinden? Er wird Zeit diesem Relikt aus vergangenen Tagen die Erstverwertung von Filmen zu nehmen und mit der Zeit zu gehen.



Gibt es ja schon!
Die sog. "Luxuskinos"...Liegesessel (elektr. einstellbar), Lautsprecher im Sitz, Bedienung für Getränke und Co., gebogene Leinwand, Hifi-Sound, der den Namen auch verdient...  , usw.

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> also ich gehe auch nicht mehr jedes Wochende ins Kino,vor einigen Monaten kamen mehr gute FIlme.Es gab mal Wochenden wo ich mal nicht im Kino war.Und wer weis wie es in zukunft aussieht.Gehe auch zu den Zeiten,wo die meisten ja eh nicht ins Kino gehen.Mir ist schon aufgefallen,das die meisten ab 20:00 uhr ins Kino gehen,davor sind es sehr wenige.Vermutlich haben die Kino wirklich ihre Rosigste Zeit hinter sich,also heißt es gut sparen,aufgehäufte rücklagen die müssen halt nun verwendet werden.
> Vielleicht ändert sich das ja in Zukunft wieder.Aber einige kommen nur wegen dem guten Popcorns ins Kino.Wenn alles dem Bach runter geht,kann man ja Popcorn verkäufer ohne FIlme machen.Ich gehe auch gerne ins Kino wegen den guten Popcorns.Damit können sie also auch Geld verdienen.Wer weiß wie die Kinos in zukunft so aussehen werden.



Seit der FSK 12 "Welle", die es ja auch schon eine Weile gibt  , braucht man vor 20:00 Uhr auch gar nicht mehr ins Kino zu gehen, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, in einem gut besuchten Restaurant, oder einer Einkaufspassage zu sitzen... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wow. Dann mußt du ja sehr viel Geld haben.  Bei Kinoanlagen im Wert von 100K und mehr.
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich auch noch einen bessereren KLang als in der Elbphilhamornie.



Die hohen Kosten für die Soundanlage kommen aber eher dadurch Zustande, weil für derart große Räume die Lautsprecher(-anzahl) und die Verstärkerleistung passen müssen.
Zuhause kannst du mit wesentlich geringeren Budget eine ähnliche, wenn icht sogar bessere Soundumgebung schaffen, vor allem wenn eine "Kino-Keller" vorhanden ist...und vor allem wenn der "Soundtechniker" im Kino es wieder mal geschafft hat, an der Anlage rumzudrehen...  

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sorry aber alles was ich bisher in Kinos, auch in guten, an Qualität gesehen habe sehe ich (subjektiv) nicht im Geringsten besser an an das was ich zu Hause sehe. Dass die Quellen technisch besser da weitaus weniger komprimiert sind ist klar - aber wenn ich nicht Standbilder aus nächster Nähe auf Artefaktbilsung hin untersuche spielt das einfach keine Rolle mehr. Ich bin in einem Alter wo ich mit VHS, VCD und SVCD, DivX und QuickTime groß geworden bin. Da war der ganze Film gefühlt ein einziges Artefakt. Alles was ich heute sehe an 4K (mal abgesehen von den wirklich totkomprimierten Streams) ist qualitativ für mich mehr als ausreichend. Ich brauche da kein RAW oder 8K mehr, das hat für mich einfach keinen Mehrwert mehr.
> 
> Selbst der Sprung von FullHD auf UHD war nicht sooo extrem für mich. Klar, UHD sieht besser aus aber es ist nicht mehr der WOW-Effekt wie von DVD auf BluRay (576p auf 1080p). Von 4K auf 8K werde ich vermutlich kaum mehr bemerken ohne wie gesagt die Lupe auszupacken. Oder anders gesagt ich habe jetzt 20+ Jahre lang die Auflösungserhöhungen mitgemacht und fand sie geil, bei 4K ist aber ein Limit für mich wo ich sage mehr brauche ich nicht mehr. Dann lieber mehr fps statt mehr pixel (weniger Richtung Film mehr Richtung Spiele).
> 
> ...



Viele Kinos haben noch 2K, die "besseren" immerhin 4K Projektoren...bei einer 8-10m Leinwand! 
Die DPI darf sich jeder selbst ausrechnen. 
Jeder mit einer Sehstärke (auch mit Brille  ) von über 80%, sollte also keinesfalls in der unteren Hälfte des Kinosaals sitzen... 

Und ja, man merkt es oftmals nicht, wenn man nicht so genau hinschaut, weil das Auge (wie auch das Gehör) sich sehr schnell auf eine schlechtere Qualität einstellt... 

mfg


----------



## facehugger (2. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sitze auf meinem Bürostuhl zurückgelehnt etwa nen Meter (eher noch etwas weniger) vor meinem 32'' 4K-TFT beim Filmschauen. Und ja, die Bildfläche ist dann für mich größer als in den Kinos es sei denn ich bewege meinen Hintern 40km weit bis ins CineStar und setze mich in die erste Reihe des größten Kinos.
> 
> Das Soundsystem und die Klangkulisse eines größeren Saals habe ich völlig problemlos hier auch. Ich würde sogar behaupten dass mein Klangerlebnis besser ist da völlig Frei von Nebengeräuschen und perfekt abgestimmt. Vergleichbar mit im Kino am besten Platz der Abmischung (also genau in der Mitte) sitzen - und zwar alleine. Wenn du mal *Kopfhörer für deutlich über 1000€* plus die entsprechenden Vorgeräte (DAC/KHV) benutzt hast wirst du feststellen, dass Kinoklang schlechter ist als das was man zu Hause haben kann, auch wenn das marketing natürlich das Gegenteil behauptet.


Du hast Kopfhörer für deutlich über 1000€? Leck mich doch am Poppes 

Ich geh mit meinem Buddy seit nun fast 18 Jahren in`s Kino, aber wir sind schon seit langem nicht mehr wirklich geflasht oder gar begeistert. Die Superheldentruppe von der Disney-Gelddruckgruppe fegt mit CGI-Bombast fast jegliche Konkurrenz beiseite und seit der "Herr der Ringe"-Trilogie (das waren noch Filme für die es sich gelohnt hat in`s Kino zu gehn) hat sich unser Spruch nach dem damaligen Filmtheater-Besuch fast zu 100% bewahrheitet: was soll da noch kommen und noch einen draufsetzen...

Prequels/Sequels in Hülle und Fülle oder alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen, siehe die Neuverfilmungen von "Der König der Löwen" oder "Aladdin"...

Gruß


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

WorseThanMini0n schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Zwar habe ich einen Freund, der im Kino arbeitet, wodurch ich kostenlos reinkomme, aber das letze Mal, dass ich wirklich für Kino bezahlt habe war 2011, als der letzte Harry Potter rauskam. Damals noch für 4,50€ in Ostfriesland. Heutzutage müsste ich 12,80 oder so bezahlen, wenn ich nicht kostenlos reinkäme. Das sind über 25Mark. Für 90-120 Minuten. Sonst kommt natürlich noch der Überlängen-Aufschlag drauf. Und wer kann bzw. eher will sich das noch leisten? Ich rege mich ja schon teilweise über die Eispreise auf, aber das im Kino ist noch eine ganz anderen Art von "Inflation". Einfach nur dreist.



Muss gestehen, das letzte mal war 2009...ins Kino gehen mein ich... 
Das war Avatar, weil 3D damals halt auch noch was besonderes war...

mfg


----------



## OriginalOrigin (2. Mai 2019)

Viele vergessen hier aber dass nicht alle so Hardware und Technik versiert sind, wie die allgemeinheit hier bei PCGH.  Ich selber habe auch nur einen paar hundert Euro Fernseher daheim und darunter eine kleine Soundbar stehen, wobei ich glaube die meisten haben nicht einmal das. Mit so etwas kann ich mir Nachrichten und ein paar Dokumentationen anschauen, aber keinen richtig geilen Blockbuster. 
Im Kino ist halt die Stimmung und Atmosphäre noch mal eine ganz andere, man hat eine große Leinwand vor sich, der Ton kommt von gefühlt 30 Boxen um einen herum, und man hat ein tolles mittendrin Gefühl. Außerdem gibt es nur dort die grausigen Popcorn und das gewasserte Cola  

Klar, könnte ich mir jetzt auch einen super tollen Fernseher zu legen und eine geile Soundanlage (wobei dann würde ich Probleme mit den Nachbarn bekommen)  und mir Blue Rays kaufen oder mir streaming Dienste anmieten. Aber für das das gleiche Geld kann ich ~100 mal in ein Kino gehen. Bei ein paar besuchen im Jahr, weil  mehr richtig gute Filme kommen eh nicht, kann man sich Milchmädchenmäßig ausrechnen, wie lange man brauch bis sich die fette Anlage daheim rentiert hat.  Und die bleibt ja auch nicht ewig aktuell, alle paar Jahre will man dann schon was neues wieder haben...

Für den Mainstream ist das Kino also nach wie vor die bessere Wahl um einen guten Film zu genießen, anstatt daheim vor der Glotze zu hocken.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie gesagt gehe ich immer ins Kino wenn Kinotag ist. Bei uns ist der immer Montags. Dann bezahle ich schon mal  weniger.
> Dann wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen 2D und 3D wähle ich 2D - sind auch nochmal 2  Euro weniger.
> Für "Avengers: Endgame " habe ich am Montag 7 Euro bezahlt, einschließlich Aufschlag für Überlänge.
> Dazu noch eine Cola für 2,90€.  Das sind nicht mal 10 Euro.
> ...



Sorry, aber solche Filme "leben" von den 3D Effekten!
Käme für mich überhaupt nicht infrage, den ganzen (Reise-)Stress für den Kinobesuch in Kauf zu nehmen und wegen 2 oder 3€ Aufpreis, das 3D Erlebnis zu versäumen, was eines der wenigen Pluspunkte noch für Kinos ist (große Leinwand).

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Der Sound einer jeden  Kino Produktion ist total beschiessen   abgemischt  , da spielt es keine Rolle ob ich mir die Rotze im Stream DVD Blu Ray  oder Kino gebe , wobei  im Kino lasse ich es mir noch  am ehesten gefallen !
> Dieses elendige Ka Bum und Musik extra Laut aber Dialoge leise  wie so nst nix ist doch zum brechen ...



Das ist ja das gute am Heimkino...man kann die "Center-Box(en)" Lautstärke (wie es einem gefällt) anheben... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Last Jedi war ein Misserfolg? Ein Einspieleregebnis von 1,2 Milliarden ist ein Misserfolg? Finanziell war es zwar deutlich schlechter als der 7er mit 2 Milliarden, aber allzu schlecht ist das Ergebnis nicht.
> Der Film aber schon



Bei SW 7 wussten die meisten noch nicht, was sie erwartet 
Bei SW 8 schon...und fast 50% weniger Einnahmen sind bei einer Fortsetzung ein Desaster!

SW 9...mal abwarten... 

mfg


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber solche Filme "leben" von den 3D Effekten!
> Käme für mich überhaupt nicht infrage, den ganzen (Reise-)Stress für den Kinobesuch in Kauf zu nehmen und wegen 2 oder 3€ Aufpreis, das 3D Erlebnis zu versäumen, was eines der wenigen Pluspunkte noch für Kinos ist (große Leinwand).
> 
> mfg


Meistens empfand ich das 3D eher anstrengend anstatt es für mich eine Bereicherung wäre. Und viele Filme haben auch gar kein echtes und gutes 3D.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Mai 2019)

Eine Sache wüsste ich noch, die 90% der Kinos für mich sowieso unbesuchbar macht:

Filme in deutscher Synchronisation!

Da müsste man MICH schon bezahlen, damit ich mir das antue.


Die paar Kinos, die hier in Köln noch OV zeigen, stecke ich technisch dann sowieso in die Tasche.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Viele vergessen hier aber dass nicht alle so Hardware und Technik versiert sind, wie die allgemeinheit hier bei PCGH.  Ich selber habe auch nur einen paar hundert Euro Fernseher daheim und darunter eine kleine Soundbar stehen, wobei ich glaube die meisten haben nicht einmal das. Mit so etwas kann ich mir Nachrichten und ein paar Dokumentationen anschauen, aber keinen richtig geilen Blockbuster.
> Im Kino ist halt die Stimmung und Atmosphäre noch mal eine ganz andere, man hat eine große Leinwand vor sich, der Ton kommt von gefühlt 30 Boxen um einen herum, und man hat ein tolles mittendrin Gefühl. Außerdem gibt es nur dort die grausigen Popcorn und das gewasserte Cola
> 
> Klar, könnte ich mir jetzt auch einen super tollen Fernseher zu legen und eine geile Soundanlage (wobei dann würde ich Probleme mit den Nachbarn bekommen)  und mir Blue Rays kaufen oder mir streaming Dienste anmieten. Aber für das das gleiche Geld kann ich ~100 mal in ein Kino gehen. Bei ein paar besuchen im Jahr, weil  mehr richtig gute Filme kommen eh nicht, kann man sich Milchmädchenmäßig ausrechnen, wie lange man brauch bis sich die fette Anlage daheim rentiert hat.  Und die bleibt ja auch nicht ewig aktuell, alle paar Jahre will man dann schon was neues wieder haben...
> ...



"Heimkino" mache ich bereits seit Anfang der 1990'iger, damals noch mit "Dolby Surround"...analog...gab ja auch nur VHS... 

Und die Anlage nutzt man ja nicht nur für "Blockbuster", sondern auch z.B. für ganz normale Musik... 

"Technik-Versiert" muss man heute in Zeiten des Internets, und automatischen Sound-Einmess-Systemen auch nicht mehr sein.

Und nein, "guter" Sound hat wenig mit der Lautstärke zu tun, bzw. mit dem aufgebrachten Nachbarn... 

1-2 im Monat ins Kino, sind zu zweit, mit Parkticket, Benzin, Getränken, ect., 40-50€ pro Besuch.
Macht also 480-1200€ im jahr...nach 2-3 Jahren hast du die Investition bei einer akzeptablen Anlage bereits wieder raus. Bei weniger hohen Ansprüchen bereits nach einem Jahr...und wie gesagt, mit der Anlage kann man nicht nur Marvel-Filme schauen... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Meistens empfand ich das 3D eher anstrengend anstatt es für mich eine Bereicherung wäre. Und viele Filme haben auch gar kein echtes und gutes 3D.



Dann schaust du die falschen Filme, oder etwas stimmt nicht!
Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die können es nicht (richtig) "sehen", bzw. es ist zu anstrengend für sie. das stimmt...

Aber die "Guardians of the Galaxie - Vol. 2", oder auch der gute alte Avatar kann ich mir in 2D zu schauen, nicht vorstellen...kann ich schon, habe es ja schließlich schon ausprobiert, ist aber ein "Graus"... 

mfg


----------



## Körschgen (2. Mai 2019)

Also ich fand ALLE 3D Geschichten bisher einfach nur anstrengend und Bild verschlechternd.


Das darf gerne wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden.


Ich schaue aber auch zu 90% keine Effekt-Action-hirnlos Titel.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also ich fand ALLE 3D Geschichten bisher einfach nur anstrengend und Bild verschlechternd.
> 
> 
> Das darf gerne wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden.
> ...



Bei TVs ist es das ja (vorerst  ) schon, in den Kinos ist es aber noch eines der wenigen "Zugpferde" die Besucher anlocken.

Daher eher unwahrscheinlich das 3D verschwinden wird, solange es Star Wars, Marvel, DC und Co. gibt...(Gott sei Dank! Mein Heimkino wäre darüber sehr traurig! 

mfg


----------



## omega™ (2. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Viele Kinos haben noch 2K, die "besseren" immerhin 4K Projektoren...bei einer 8-10m Leinwand!
> Die DPI darf sich jeder selbst ausrechnen.
> Jeder mit einer Sehstärke (auch mit Brille  ) von über 80%, sollte also keinesfalls in der unteren Hälfte des Kinosaals sitzen...
> 
> ...



DPI spielen beim Quellmaterial welches über Bildschirmen, Leinwänden etc. wiedergegeben werden überhaupt keine Rolle. Wenn du ein Standbild ausdrucken möchtest schon eher.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Mai 2019)

In meiner Jugend war ich auch relativ oft im Kino, das hat sich aber mitlerweile auf 2-3mal im Jahr verringert. Hier wurden eigentlich schon viele Punkte genannt, für meine Frau und mich sieht das eben auch so aus.. schauen mitlerweile lieber daheim auf unserer Couch die Filme an. Da kann man sich das zeitlich so einteilen wie man möchte und die ganzen nervenden Begleiterscheinungen eines Kinobesuchs hat man da auch nicht.  

Und wenn wir gehen, wollen wir möglichst viele der Negativpunkte eliminieren. Gibt hier bei uns in Nürnberg nun seit einiger Zeit im Cinecitta "Deluxe Kinos". Da hast du eine Bedienung die dir vor dem Filmstart deine Getränke und Snacks an den Sitz bringt. (Kann man alles schon bequem von Daheim aus buchen und bezahlen). Außerdem elektr. verstellbare Sessel und angenehme Sitzabstände, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering das sich einfach wer großes vor dich setzen kann weil die Reihen weit genug auseinander sind. 
Da zahlen wir dann gern auch bisschen mehr, haben aber wieder ein Kino "Erlebnis".  Knappe 54€ für zwei Personen ist zwar schon gesalzen, und meistens geht man dann vorher auch noch was Essen, oder danach was trinken. Deshalb auch nur noch 2-3mal im Jahr das ganze. (und recht viel mehr Filme kommen meist auch gar nicht raus die mich so interessieren das ich sie unbedingt im Kino sehen muss)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Dann schaust du die falschen Filme, oder etwas stimmt nicht!
> Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die können es nicht (richtig) "sehen", bzw. es ist zu anstrengend für sie. das stimmt...


Ich kann 3D sehen aber oft kommt es mir unscharf/verschwommen vor. Dazu kommt das ich nicht mehr so gut sehen kann und Brillenträger bin.
Ist dann doof mit der 3D Brille.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann 3D sehen aber oft kommt es mir unscharf vor.



Ist auch so, das Bild wird technisch bedingt einfach schlechter.
Wüsste nicht wieso man sich das freiwillig antuen sollte.

Aber wie viele hier gucken die Filme auf Deutsch?

Das finde ich noch viel unerträglicher, da es quasi alles sofort lächerlich wirken lässt und den Filmen mindestens die Hälfte ihrer Identität klaut.

Mal ein Beispiel:

YouTube



YouTube


...und das ist noch eines der erträglicheren Beispiele.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Aber wie viele hier gucken die Filme auf Deutsch?


Ich gucke immer in Deutsch. Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt auch an die Stimmen bekannter Synchronsprecher.
Original ist mir zu anstregend und so gut ist mein Englisch auch nicht.

Ich habe übrigens mal eine Umfrage zum Thema gemacht:Synchronisation ja oder nein - In welchem Ton guckt ihr eure Filme /Serien?


----------



## 4thVariety (2. Mai 2019)

Endgame hat Aufpreis, dadurch entstehen folgende Preise
Endgame im normalen Atmos Saal im Cinecitta Nürnberg: 13€ 
Endgame auf der IMAX Leinwand im CInecitta: 14,5€
Endgame im Deluxe Cinecitta 19€
Anderswo kostet Endgame 14.5€ in der Regel.

Wenn du zum Start von einem Film Am Freitag Abend oder Samstag Abend überhaupt Karten im Deluxe haben willst, dann musst du zusehen, dass du in dem Moment Online bist an dem der Server den Termin zum Buchen freischaltet. Die Nachfrage ist da und Kinos nach dem Delxue Prinzip zu bauen ist die Zukunft.
Der andere riesige Unterschied im Cinecitta Nürnberg ist, dass es nicht nur ein Kino ist, sondern eine riesige Restaurant und Kneipenlandschaft, die zum Kino gehört. Ein Cinestar hat eine Kasse, eine Popcorn Theke und die Säle, das war es. Das Cinecitta hat die Trattoria, das American Diner, Tapas Bar, das Indochine, die Lounge und die Zentral Bar und dann noch Popcorn Theken. Alles frei zugänglich ohne dass man eine Kinokarte hat. Wenn morgen Filme aufhören würden zu existieren, der Laden würde wahrscheinlich einfach weiterlaufen. Ach ja, Kartenkontrollen gibt es dort auch nicht, fragt mich nicht wie sie es machen. Die Karte ist digital auf dem Handy, das ist im Flugzeugmodus und ich lauf bis zum Sitz, da liegt meine 3D Brille. 

Wenn man das CInecitta kennt, dann ist es lachhaft zu sagen, ein Blockbuster könnte dem Kino schaden. Nö, die Kinos schaden sich selbst mit der Art und Weise wie sie gebaut sind und wie sie ihr Geschäftsmodell aufgezogen haben. Einfach nur möglichst viele Leute pro Tag durch die Säle zu pumpen und sie mit maximaler Packungsdichte abzuspeisen ist albern und altmodisch. Ich kenne da Kinos die wurden vor großen Städten auf der grünen Wiese gebaut, wenn man dorthin fährt, das ist wie wenn man an ein Busterminal kommt und in den Flixbus einsteigt. Wenn die Leute nach dem Film überlegen, ob sie noch eines trinken bevor sie heimfahren, dann geht das dort nicht einmal. Und es sind die Kinos mit dieser eindimensionalen Denke die alle komplett verschwinden werden.


----------



## omega™ (2. Mai 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ach ja, Kartenkontrollen gibt es dort auch nicht, fragt mich nicht wie sie es machen. Die Karte ist digital auf dem Handy, das ist im Flugzeugmodus und ich lauf bis zum Sitz, da liegt meine 3D Brille.



Dann nimmt das Kino No-Shows hin



> Das Kinokassensystem stellt sicher, dass jeder Verkauf eines Tickets, inkl. elektronischer Tickets, mit Leistung  und  Gegenleistung  revisionssicher  dokumentiert  wird.  Jedes  verkaufte  Ticket  ist  gegenüber  dem Verleih abzurechnen davon ausgenommen sind No-Show-Tickets.



https://www.vdfkino.de/presse/pdf/Pflichtenheft_Digitales_Ticketing.pdf


----------



## Cobar (2. Mai 2019)

wow, in was für Nobelkinos geht ihr denn bitte alle?
Ich war am Montag in Endgame drin. Wir waren zu viert und haben 42€ insgesamt bezahlt (kein 3D). War wohl Kinotag, sonst zahlen wir pro Person etwa 10 Euro ohne Überlänge.
Okay, wir holen uns normalerweise auch keine Snacks oder Getränke (wofür auch bei Filmen, die normalerweise 90-120 Minuten dauern?

Das 3D ist in den allermeisten Filmen sowas von grottenschlecht, dass wir uns lieber direkt die 2D-Version anschauen, da das 3D meist daraus besteht, dass es eine vordere und eine hintere Ebene gibt... wow... beeindruckend... 
Was in den letzten jahren so an 3D-Filmen gezeigt wurde, das kann ich vollkommen vergessen. Läuft ein Film nur in 3D und nicht mehr in 2D, dann gehe ich eben nicht rein. Leider passiert das immer öfter, wenn es sich nicht um einen großen Blockbuster wie Avengers handelt, aber so habe ich dann eben auch Geld gespart. Blurays kosten ja auch kaum noch was, dann sehe ich die allermeisten Filme eben später.


----------



## JonnyWho (2. Mai 2019)

Jeden Tag eine News zu Avengers Endgame, gibts nichts mehr im Bereich Hardware zu vermelden? 



Cobar schrieb:


> Okay, wir holen uns normalerweise auch keine Snacks oder Getränke (wofür auch bei Filmen, die normalerweise 90-120 Minuten dauern?



Marvel Filme dauern aber oftmals länger, ich glaube Endgame geht auch etwas an die 3 Stunden. Bin aber nicht sicher. Aber Snacks brauchst du im Kino eh nur wegen dem Kinofeeling. Zumindest denke ich das, ich war schon 10 Jahre nicht mehr im Kino.


----------



## Phant (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel Avengers: Endgame - Schadet der Blockbuster den Kinos?*

Nur um einen Vergleich zu liefer:
Abends kostet Avengers bei uns 13 Euro inkl. Zuschläge wie überlänge, Loge und 3D UND Brille. 
Montags Mittags zum Kinotag reden wir da sogar von 7,50€
Also ich denke das geht.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Jeden Tag eine News zu Avengers Endgame, gibts nichts mehr im Bereich Hardware zu vermelden?


Hier ist aber das "Musik, Film & Buch" Unterforum.



> Marvel Filme dauern aber oftmals länger, ich glaube Endgame geht auch etwas an die 3 Stunden. Bin aber nicht sicher.


Der Film geht exakt 182 Minuten. Und ist bisher damit der mit Abstand längste Marvel Film.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

omega™;9840293 schrieb:
			
		

> DPI spielen beim Quellmaterial welches über Bildschirmen, Leinwänden etc. wiedergegeben werden überhaupt keine Rolle. Wenn du ein Standbild ausdrucken möchtest schon eher.



Ähh...Nein!
Warum spielst du dann nicht auf einem achtziger Jahre Monitor mit 320x240 Bildpunkten, wenn die Auflösung egal ist? 
Warum braucht die Welt dann 8K, 4K, oder FHD TVs?

mfg

P.S.:
Aber ich glaube, ich versteh was du meinst...
Trotzdem ist jeder "Pixel" auf der Leinwand, welcher so groß ist wie eine Faust, oder ein Kopf, trotzdem unschön, bzw. dann kann man schon fast von einem "Artefakt" sprechen...


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann 3D sehen aber oft kommt es mir unscharf/verschwommen vor. Dazu kommt das ich nicht mehr so gut sehen kann und Brillenträger bin.
> Ist dann doof mit der 3D Brille.



Das ist die Bewegungsunschärfe, vor allem den 24p geschuldet, aber auch den TVs mit allerlei "Bildverbesserern", welche die meisten Leute einfach alle pauschal in der höchsten Stufe einschalten...egal wie grauslich das Bild dann ausschaut... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ist auch so, das Bild wird technisch bedingt einfach schlechter.
> Wüsste nicht wieso man sich das freiwillig antuen sollte.
> 
> Aber wie viele hier gucken die Filme auf Deutsch?
> ...




Die meisten dürften froh sein, dass es bei uns gute Synchronsprecher gibt!
Geh mal Richtung ehemaliger Ostblockstaaten...da gibt es oftmals nur einen Sprecher für Alle...auch für Frauen! 

mfg


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Geh mal Richtung ehemaliger Ostblockstaaten...da gibt es oftmals nur einen Sprecher für Alle...auch für Frauen!
> 
> mfg


Ich glaube u.a. in Polen war es eine Zeit lang die Praxis, einfach über die Original Tonspur drüber zu sprechen.
Kann aber sein das sich das mitlerweile geändert hat.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ist auch so, das Bild wird technisch bedingt einfach schlechter.
> Wüsste nicht wieso man sich das freiwillig antuen sollte.
> 
> Aber wie viele hier gucken die Filme auf Deutsch?
> ...



Wenn man nur synchronisierte Filme schaut, wie soll etwas verloren gehen? Man weiß ja dann gar nicht, was X oder Y original gesagt hat.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube u.a. in Polen war es eine Zeit lang die Praxis, einfach über die Original Tonspur drüber zu sprechen.
> Kann aber sein das sich das mitlerweile geändert hat.



Nein


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ähh...Nein!



Unrecht hat er nicht.  DPI (dots per inch) ist eine Maßeinheit die sich auf den Druck bezieht. Genauer gesagt bei Tintenstrahldruckern, wieviel Dots pro Inch gedruckt werden. Du weißt also wieviel Pixel pro Inch gedruckt werden, aber nicht wie groß die tatsächliche Fläche in Breite x Länge ist. 

Für unseren Bereich hier wäre PPI die richtige Einheit.


----------



## Asuramaru (2. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube diese Feindseligkeit gegen Superhelden kommt nur durch die eigene Unzufriedenheit,so wie sich IMMER über das Wetter beschwert wird,was ich bis heute nie verstanden habe. Es ist jedes Jahr Kalt,Warm,Regnerisch,Windig ist immer die gleiche Prozedur und man kann sich auch bei Regen schick anziehen,einen Regenschirm nehmen und in einem Kaffee um die Ecke Kakao trinken und stück Kuchen essen.

Ich selber vermute immer das liegt an der eigenen Unzufriedenheit, und so ist das mit den derzeitigen Superhelden in der Popkultur und selbst innerhalb dieser Fangemeinde ist es nicht anders.Ob das die neue Frisur von Captain Marvel ist die übrigens aus diesen Gründen Darum sieht Captain Marvel in "Avengers 4: Endgame" so anders aus - FOCUS Online so aussieht oder das ein Weiblicher Held die mächtigste von allen ist.

Man versucht immer an etwas zu mäkern statt es zu genießen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube u.a. in Polen war es eine Zeit lang die Praxis, einfach über die Original Tonspur drüber zu sprechen.
> Kann aber sein das sich das mitlerweile geändert hat.



Ja, das kenn ich auch noch!
Furchtbarer geht es aber nimmer!
Das "Übersprechen" klingt dann wirklich so, wie der Begriff im allgemeinen eigentlich verstanden wird...--> "...könnten Sie bitte ihren TV leiser drehen, während sie mit mir das TV-Quiz lösen?" 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Mai 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Unrecht hat er nicht.  DPI (dots per inch) ist eine Maßeinheit die sich auf den Druck bezieht. Genauer gesagt bei Tintenstrahldruckern, wieviel Dots pro Inch gedruckt werden. Du weißt also wieviel Pixel pro Inch gedruckt werden, aber nicht wie groß die tatsächliche Fläche in Breite x Länge ist.
> 
> Für unseren Bereich hier wäre PPI die richtige Einheit.



Recht hast du!
Und nun..."Klugscheiss"-Modus aus...
Ich glaube, (fast) jeder hat gewusst, was gemeint war... 

mfg


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ob das die eue Frisur von Captain Marvel ist die übrigens aus diesen Gründen Darum sieht Captain Marvel in "Avengers 4: Endgame" so anders aus - FOCUS Online so aussieht oder das ein Weiblicher Held die mächtigste von allen ist.


Ich finde sie mit der neuen Frisur richtig sexy. Die kann alles tragen! Sogar Raumschiffe!


----------



## Bongripper666 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich kann mich schon nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal einen "Blockbuster" im Kino gesehen habe. Ist mir daher auch sehr egal.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (2. Mai 2019)

Wenn man bei Computec nicht ständig diesen Hype mitbefeuern würde mit unnötigen News wie diese, hätte ich meine Abos verlängert.
Ich bin Nerd aber hasse den ganzen Pyjamadreck und kann es echt nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## DBGTKING (2. Mai 2019)

Wow 14,50 € oder sogar 19 €, das sind ja völlig überteuerte Kinos. Ist da denn überhaupt was los, weil es ja so teuer ist.

Den endgame Film habe ich mir Sonntag um 11 Uhr angeschaut. Und ja er dauerte 3 Stunden der Film + 20 Minuten Zeit für Werbung noch dazu. War schon ziemlich voll gewesen aber das große Glück war das Mitte noch frei war.
gezahlt habe ich 9,50 für Film, 3d und überlänge. Zieht man 3d ab, dann sind es 6,50. Zieht man den 1 € Zuschlag wegen überlänge ab dann sind es 5,50.
Das Kino heißt cineradoplex. Es sind nicht alle Kassen besetzt und auch nicht alle Essens thresen. Ein Restaurant hat es nicht. Nur Essens thresen wie Snacks, was da halt so gibt, gummibären ect.
gegenüber kann man sich nachos, Milch also ein caffe & Kuchen Snacks gönnen(wenn man dazu Appetit bzw Lust dazu hat). Es scheint ein sehr großes Kino zu sein. Es hat 8 kinosäle. Davon sind 2 große und 6 mittel große. Wenn man da zu den hingeht, dann wartet meist ein Kontrollär drauf das die Zuschauer kommen. Mit einem Scanner, ausgestattet falls es wer digital gekauft hat oder er reißt den einen Teil des Zettel ab und schon kann man gehen. Auf der Rückseite sind meist Restaurant essensrabatt Gutscheine oder von anderen Firmen. Meist allerdings zu teuer da mindestbestell Betrag drauf steht und auch nur 4 Wochen nach kino Eintritt gültig.

Ich weiß das liegt 2 Zug Stunden von Nürnberg entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Computec nicht ständig diesen Hype mitbefeuern würde mit unnötigen News wie diese, hätte ich meine Abos verlängert.
> Ich bin Nerd aber hasse den ganzen Pyjamadreck und kann es echt nicht mehr sehen.


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ihr euch immer so aufregt. Das "Off-Topic" Unterforum macht nur einen kleinen Teil des gesamten Forums aus.
Und wenn einen News nicht interessieren kann man sie doch überlesen/überspringen.
Ich fände es langweilig, wenn in diesem Forum nur über Hardware gesprochen würde.
Durch die zusätzlichen "Off-Topic" Unterforen wird die Community meiner Meinung nach zusätzlich zusammengeschweisst.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Mai 2019)

Naja man sehe sich mal 2 aktuell beliebte Highlights im Vergleich an: Game of Thrones und die Marvel Cinematic Filme.

Klar - eine Serie kann sich viel mehr Zeit lassen und ins Details gehen und Setting ist Geschmackssache ABER der Production Value von GoT ist einfach nur gigantisch (die Anzahl und der Aufwand für praktische Effekte anstatt von CGI ist unglaublich) und selbst inhaltlich ist einfach viel mehr Tiefe vorhanden.

Dagegen ist das Marvel Zeug halt stumpfer Effekt Film ohne Tiefgang.

Kann auch mal nett sein aber ich kann die Abneigung und allgemeine Genervtheit von den Ami Popkultur Helden gut verstehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde sie mit der neuen Frisur richtig sexy. Die kann alles tragen! Sogar Raumschiffe!



Ich find die auch total genial,lies dir mal den Link durch,da steht das sie selber das entscheiden darf und damit Experentierte.Ich find es immer cool wenn eine Frau mal etwas neues ausprobiert,Frauen sind in ihrer Beschaffenheit eigentlich so Genial das sie soviel Experentieren können, 10x mehr als wir Männer, die sind so wandelbar das ist unglaublich.


PS. Hat überhaupt jemand gemerkt warum Tony Stark eine Tochter bekommen hat und keinen Sohn,das hat mit seinen Charakter zu tun.Wenn man sich den Charakter von Tony genauer ansieht ist das nur logisch.

Ich hab sogar einen Kumpel der so Toxisch gegenüber Frauen ist,das er sagt ich schaue mir Captain Marvel nicht an weil ich mich nicht mit einer Frau Identifizieren will,aus dem selben Gründen spielt er auch kein Tomb Raider.Ich schaue ihn immer an und bin dann total Sprachlos .

In den Medien wird gegen alles mögliche gehetzt,egal was es ist,und das ist auch das Problem das viele sich keine eigene Meinung mehr bilden können weil sie sich von anderen beeinflussen lassen.Ob das Youtuber sind die gegen alles mögliche was haben oder sonst was,viele kommen sogar an und sagen das was der auf Youtube sagt das ist richtig das stimmt, und alles andere ist dann entweder gut oder schlecht wenn der Youtuber es sagt.

Eine eigene Meinung hat man garnicht mehr,sondern nur die von anderen.


----------



## 4thVariety (2. Mai 2019)

Wir leben in einer Zeit in der wir so übersättigt sind mit Konsumprodukten, dass wir nichts verpassen, wenn wir einen Film nur dazu hernehmen um uns selber darzustellen.

Es fällt leicht zu sagen "ich schau keinen Film mit einer Frau in der Hauptrolle, weil blah blah blah" weil das einfach keine negative Konsequenz mit sich führt. Der Rest denkt sich, wenn er spinnt, dann spinnt er sich aus und wenn er einen Film sehen will, dann findet er ja trotzdem was.

Das steht in Opposition zu einer Welt in der man nicht häufig die Chance hat etwas willkürlich abzulehen. Wir leben in einer Welt in der wir Dinge hinnehmen müssen, weil die Wahl zu haben ein Luxus ist. Egal ob Kindergärtner(in), Lehrer(in), Kunde(in), oder Chef(in), man hat nicht die Wahl und wenn sich Leute davon eingeengt fühlen dann nutzen sie die Chance sich eine Wahl zu gönnen, wo genug Auswahl ist. So sehe ich das jedenfalls mit meiner 50cent Psychologie, wenn ich mit ansehe wer im Freundeskreis auch so tickt.

Im Moment (ab. ca 2010) schlägt das halt voll durch, weil wir in einer Gesellschaft leben die angefangen hat, dass sich ein Individuum eher über den Unterschied zum Nebenmann selbst identifiziert, als über eine Gemeinsamkeit. Man ist nicht interessiert was man als weißer Mann in Deutschland mit einer Ghanaischen Frau gemeinsam hat, man ist bestrebt sich selbst gegenüber seinem Klon als einzigartig zu inszenieren, vgl. warum alle Hipster Bärte haben. Nix mehr mit mia sind mia, jetzt herrscht ich bin ich. Es gibt keinen Mangel an Rattenfängern die sich das zu nutze machen, egal ob in Wirtschaft, oder Politik. Du bist du, alle anderen sind anders, dir sagt keiner was richtig ist, mach dein Ding, Das ist die Methode mit der diese Generation über den Tisch gezogen wird weil Tellerrand ein Schmähwort ist. Der Klügere gibt nach und Intelligenz ist keine Tugend mehr, also gib Gas, zeig keine Einsicht.


----------



## facehugger (2. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Eine Sache wüsste ich noch, die 90% der Kinos für mich sowieso unbesuchbar macht:
> 
> Filme in deutscher Synchronisation!
> 
> ...


Mach mal die deutsche Synchro generell nicht so schlecht! Ich erinner nur zu gern an die Spencer/Hill-Filme. Dank unserer fantastischen Sprecher sind nicht nur diese Filme zu dem geworden, was wir lieben. Liebenswerte Halunken

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mach mal die deutsche Synchro generell nicht so schlecht! Ich erinner nur zu gern an die Spencer/Hill-Filme. Dank unserer fantastischen Sprecher sind nicht nur diese Filme zu dem geworden, was wir lieben. Liebenswerte Halunken
> 
> Gruß



Oder Captain Future. Ohne die Musik von Christian Bruhn hätte die Serie nie den Status erreicht, den sie heute hat.


----------



## Tiavor (2. Mai 2019)

"... werden  sich Kinos neu erfinden müssen"

Ich werde definitiv noch öfter ins Kino gehen, besonders wenn Anime-Filme laufen. Tip: Konosuba kommt am 30. August in die Kinos.

90% aller Filme werde ich weiterhin daheim schauen, BluRays kosten genau so viel wie ein Kinoticket, wenn man nen Monat oder 2 wartet. MCU Filme haben mich endlich mal überhaupt in die Kinos gelockt, ich war in den letzten 15 Jahren vor MCU vll 3x im Kino, jetzt mit MCU schon 3x innerhalb eines Jahres.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mach mal die deutsche Synchro generell nicht so schlecht! Ich erinner nur zu gern an die Spencer/Hill-Filme. Dank unserer fantastischen Sprecher sind nicht nur diese Filme zu dem geworden, was wir lieben. Liebenswerte Halunken



Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Filme mit O-Ton beispielsweise mäßig witzige Prügel-Klamauk-Komödien sind. Dann kann kreative Kalauerei in der eigenen Muttersprache das Ganze enorm aufwerten. Würde die Welt die deutsche Synchro verstehen und hätte den gleichen Humor, wären diese Filme tatsächlich Weltkulturerbe.  

"Ich weiß, dass ich ich bin, aber ich weiß nicht, ob du du bist. Weißt du, ob er er ist?"

Hinzu kommt aber auch, dass für solche Filme die Geräuschatmosphäre eher nachrangig ist. Die BudSpencer&TerenceHill-Filme oder Serien wie "Die 2" klingen wie aus der Dose, was aber ebenso wenig stört wie bei Sitcoms. Aber in einem Blockbuster ist es enorm wichtig, dass alle Hintergrundgeräusche vorhanden sind und auch während der Dialoge stimmig sind.
Inhaltlich kommt hinzu, dass bestimmte Wendungen sowie die Poesie/Melodie und Timing einer Sprache nicht 100%ig übertragbar sind. Die Synchro ist dann bestenfalls anders, meistens aber schlechter, denn das Gesamtwerk wurde natürlich auf eine bestimmte Sprache hin konzipiert.

Keine Frage, wenn man nur Synchro kennt, stört das nicht, denn man merkt ja nicht, was man verpasst. Aber wenn man ein paar Filme und Serien im Original gesehen hat, klingen die deutschen Fassungen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen einfach nur schal.


----------



## empy (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Meistens empfand ich das 3D eher anstrengend  anstatt es für mich eine Bereicherung wäre. Und viele Filme haben auch  gar kein echtes und gutes 3D.





Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Die paar Kinos, die hier in Köln noch OV zeigen, stecke ich technisch dann sowieso in die Tasche.



Schön, wenn man die Wahl hat. Hier üblicherweise zwischen 2D deutsch, 3D deutsch und 3D O-Ton, also genau nicht, was ich wollen würde.


----------



## Joim (2. Mai 2019)

Wenn man nicht damit anfängt auf englisch zu zocken/gucken, dann wird das englisch auch nicht besser. Man muss ja nicht mit den kompliziertesten Stories beginnen und kann für den Notfall Untertitel einblenden. Die Steigerung funktioniert automatisch wie wenn ein Kleinkind eine Sprache lernt.
In anderen Ländern klappt das ja auch sehr gut. Muss immer lachen wenn norwegische/schwedische Passanten auf der Straße ganz selbstverständlich ein Interview in englisch führen und der deutsche/französische Politiker/Geschäftsführer einen Übersetzer brauch. Einfach armselig...

Die Filme und Spiele verlieren so viel, wenn der Weltstar durch einen kleinen Hampelmann ersetzt wird. Bei Spielen noch schlimmer, da wird ja wirklich der billigste Sprecher genommen. Granaaaate, geht in Deckkkkkkung.

Diese Klamauk "Übersetzungen", die mit ihren neuen Texten einen ganz anderen Film daraus machten, sind aber auch öfters schief gegangen. Das war ja mal so angesagt das sie das fast überall probiert haben. Star Trek wurde ja am Anfang auch so geschunden. Da bin ich ziemlich froh das diese Zeiten vorbei sind, wo irgendein ganz Witziger glaubt das weltweit erfolgreiche Original besser zu machen durch seinen Halligalli Schwachsinn.


----------



## BoMbY (2. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Naja man sehe sich mal 2 aktuell beliebte Highlights im Vergleich an: Game of Thrones und die Marvel Cinematic Filme.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dagegen ist das Marvel Zeug halt stumpfer Effekt Film ohne Tiefgang.



Gesprochen wie jemand der keinen der Filme gesehen hat - wenn diese Beschreibung auf etwas passt, dann zum Beispiel Aquaman. Was Du zum Beispiel außer Acht lässt ist die Tatsache dass es sich um eine weitestgehend zusammenhängende Filmreihe mit 22 Filmen handelt, mit zusammen über 48 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## Körschgen (3. Mai 2019)

Doch hab einige davon gesehen, wenn nicht sogar alle.
Waren auch ein paar nette Action Filme mit guten Gags dabei.

Waititis Thor war ein schönes Trash Comedy Fest und die Antman Filme waren auch gute Comedy Action.

Kann auch den guten Stunt und Action Scenen aus den Avengers/Cpt America Filmen was abgewinnen.

Trotzdem ist es stumpfer Ami Comic Kram und inhaltlich mehr schlecht als recht zusammen gestrickt, so wie es in Marvel Comics halt immer wieder gemacht wurde.


Inhaltliche Tiefe oder Anspruch kann ich da jetzt aber nicht sehen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Mai 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mach mal die deutsche Synchro generell nicht so schlecht! Ich erinner nur zu gern an die Spencer/Hill-Filme. Dank unserer fantastischen Sprecher sind nicht nur diese Filme zu dem geworden, was wir lieben. Liebenswerte Halunken
> 
> Gruß


Klar gibt es gute und hochwertige deutsche Synchros. Aber die sind relativ rar, und sind trotzdem nicht besser als das Original. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## empy (3. Mai 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es gute und hochwertige deutsche Synchros. Aber die sind relativ rar, und sind trotzdem nicht besser als das Original.



Würde ich nicht ausschließen. Es gibt zumindest welche, die, wenn auch anders, auf jeden Fall gleichwertig sind. Aber das geht mal besser und mal schlechter und heute wird da auch jede Menge Potenzial verschenkt. Schlimm sind vor allem z.B. die Groeningsachen. Da wird so stumpf übersetzt, dass man aus der deutschen Synchro raus den englischen Wortwitz erkennt. Macht aber im Deutschen dann einfach null Sinn und witzig ist es erst recht nicht. Bei Filmen wie Life of Brian, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die deutsche Synchro nicht mindestens genau so gut ist, kann aber auch Nostalgie sein. Aber da wurde halt auch freier umgesetzt und entsprechend gab es auch Witze, die nur im Deutschen oder nur mit deutscher Hintergrundgeschichte funktionieren. ("Wir kommen aus dem Osten.")


----------



## Körschgen (3. Mai 2019)

Der Nostalgiepunkt ist zwar gegeben, das macht die Synchros aber auch nicht besser als das Original.

Ich stimme aber zu, das wir in Deutschland noch vergleichsweise Glück haben.


Kann es mir dennoch nicht antuen.


----------



## Terracresta (6. Mai 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht ausschließen. Es gibt zumindest welche, die, wenn auch anders, auf jeden Fall gleichwertig sind. Aber das geht mal besser und mal schlechter und heute wird da auch jede Menge Potenzial verschenkt. Schlimm sind vor allem z.B. die Groeningsachen. Da wird so stumpf übersetzt, dass man aus der deutschen Synchro raus den englischen Wortwitz erkennt. Macht aber im Deutschen dann einfach null Sinn und witzig ist es erst recht nicht. Bei Filmen wie Life of Brian, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die deutsche Synchro nicht mindestens genau so gut ist, kann aber auch Nostalgie sein. Aber da wurde halt auch freier umgesetzt und entsprechend gab es auch Witze, die nur im Deutschen oder nur mit deutscher Hintergrundgeschichte funktionieren. ("Wir kommen aus dem Osten.")



Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme sind ein gutes Beispiel, wo die deutsche Synchro (manchmals gabs sogar mehr als eine) oft wesentlich witziger ist als der Originalton. Ich frag mich, ob sich um die Filme ohne diese solch ein Kult entwickelt hätten.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2019)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme sind ein gutes Beispiel, wo die deutsche Synchro (manchmals gabs sogar mehr als eine) oft wesentlich witziger ist als der Originalton. Ich frag mich, ob sich um die Filme ohne diese solch ein Kult entwickelt hätten.


Genauso wie damals die Serie "Die 2". Mit Tony Curtis und Roger Moore.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Genauso wie damals die Serie "Die 2". Mit Tony Curtis und Roger Moore.



Was heißt hier damals? Die laufen gerade wieder!  

Aber wie ich schon kürzlich schrieb: Eine Synchro kann etwas aufwerten, wenn es Spielraum für eine Aufwertung gibt. Sowohl die Buddy-Komödien mit Spencer und Hill als auch "Die 2" waren im O-Ton eher mittelprächtiger Klamauk, der von den fröhlichen Kalauern der deutschen Fassung zum Kult geschliffen wurde. Deshalb sind sie im deutschsprachige Raum auch überdurchschnittlich erfolgreich und im Rest der Welt eher Randerscheinungen oder sogar komplett unbekannt - teilweise sogar in ihren Ursprungsländern.

Und der nächste Punkt ist, dass die akustische Atmosphäre bei bei dieser Art Filmen/Serien nachrangig ist bzw. es schon im Original keine natürliche Geräuschkulisse gibt. Da stört es dann nicht, dass alles aus der Konserve kommt und sich auch so anhört.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was heißt hier damals? Die laufen gerade wieder!


Klar, die ist Kult! Leider wurde nur eine Staffel produziert.


----------

